# Black Women Should Date White Men



## sealybobo

Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions. 

Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.


----------



## longknife

I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.



I'd date Ali Nejad on HLN.  Iranian-American him.


----------



## DriftingSand

longknife said:


> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.



What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I don't find Black wimmen attractive in general especially the fat ones, but all you have to do to break that "stony faced, ghetto attitude" is to just smile, say hello and give them a simple complement or just make small talk.

They'll be all over you!


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.



The majority of people date/marry within their own socio-economic peer group first and their own ethnicity second. I have seen first hand, If a person is shallow or ignorant enough to choose who they engage in a reationship with based solely on race, they typically end up in a situation that is a disaster.

What a person is exposed to socially has more impact on their life choices than what popular opinion (even if it is bigoted) dictates.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of people date/marry within their own socio-economic peer group first and their own ethnicity second.
> 
> What a person is exposed to socially has more impact on their life choices than what popular opinion (even if it is bigoted, dictates).
Click to expand...

I know there are thousands of black women in Detroit who have never even ever talked to a white person until they were adults then met and talked to a white person for the first time ever. And visa versa. I moved from Detroit to an all white neighborhood and many of them had never met or talked to a black person.

I'm confident if black women were given the opportunity there would be much more jungle fever and mixing of our two breeds.  Then we will blend with the asians and one day all look like tiger woods and Halle berry. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd date Ali Nejad on HLN.  Iranian-American him.
Click to expand...

Yea but will she date a cracker? Lol


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
Click to expand...

We are all the same race, you moron.


----------



## sealybobo

Mad Scientist said:


> I don't find Black wimmen attractive in general especially the fat ones, but all you have to do to break that "stony faced, ghetto attitude" is to just smile, say hello and give them a simple complement or just make small talk.
> 
> They'll be all over you!


I went to a WWE event in Detroit Comcast suite lot of black people work for Comcast. We walk in and I immediately get everyone talking.  Black people instinctively dont trust whites theirfore dont like us. Until they get to know us. But how many of us are being fake? I think they can tell I'm sincere.

Anyways this fine looking sista was feeling me but then her two black kids cock blocked me. Lol that's OK though because I'll never be Jim carrey in me myself and Irene.


----------



## Moonglow

If you pay a prostitute that is black,,is it a date?


----------



## DriftingSand

Unkotare said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
Click to expand...


You're dumber than your avatar looks.  Have you ever participated in a U.S. Census?  If we're "all the same race" then why does the government ask "which race" you are?  I don't mean to overload your brain cell so I'll give you a little time to answer.

And please don't include yourself with my race.  That would be embarrassing.


----------



## Alex.

What does it matter? People are people the lucky ones have met their match


----------



## Alex.

DriftingSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumber than your avatar looks.  Have you ever participated in a U.S. Census?  If we're "all the same race" then why does the government ask "which race" you are?  I don't mean to overload your brain cell so I'll give you a little time to answer.
> 
> And please don't include yourself with my race.  That would be embarrassing.
Click to expand...

The reason why the government wants to know the numbers is so they can anticipate how many free phones they will have to have on hand for distribution.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of people date/marry within their own socio-economic peer group first and their own ethnicity second.
> 
> What a person is exposed to socially has more impact on their life choices than what popular opinion (even if it is bigoted, dictates).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know there are thousands of black women in Detroit who have never even ever talked to a white person until they were adults then met and talked to a white person for the first time ever. And visa versa. I moved from Detroit to an all white neighborhood and many of them had never met or talked to a black person.
> 
> I'm confident if black women were given the opportunity there would be much more jungle fever and mixing of our two breeds.  Then we will blend with the asians and one day all look like tiger woods and Halle berry. Lol
Click to expand...


Again, it is all about what one is exposed to.  If cicumstanc


sealybobo said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find Black wimmen attractive in general especially the fat ones, but all you have to do to break that "stony faced, ghetto attitude" is to just smile, say hello and give them a simple complement or just make small talk.
> 
> They'll be all over you!
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a WWE event in Detroit Comcast suite lot of black people work for Comcast. We walk in and I immediately get everyone talking.  Black people instinctively dont trust whites theirfore dont like us. Until they get to know us. But how many of us are being fake? I think they can tell I'm sincere.
> 
> Anyways this fine looking sista was feeling me but then her two black kids cock blocked me. Lol that's OK though because I'll never be Jim carrey in me myself and Irene.
Click to expand...



I have to disagree regarding "instinctive mistrust". If a level of mistrust exists in people it is generally because of a past experience, not instinct. 

I have interacted with people from all walks of life and some have proven to be trustworthy and some, the exact opposite. Whether they were poor or wealthy, did not seem to shape their moral value. I've known wealthy people, of all races who would sell out their own Mother if there was something in it for them, conversely, I have known people who were piss poor, and if all they had was a nickel, they would share with you. Like you were saying, the "fakers" are easy to spot, if one knows how to spot them.


----------



## DriftingSand

Alex. said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumber than your avatar looks.  Have you ever participated in a U.S. Census?  If we're "all the same race" then why does the government ask "which race" you are?  I don't mean to overload your brain cell so I'll give you a little time to answer.
> 
> And please don't include yourself with my race.  That would be embarrassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason why the government wants to know the numbers is so they can anticipate how many free phones they will have to have on hand for distribution.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for my free phone but I have a feeling I'll be waiting for a lifetime.


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumber than your avatar looks.  Have you ever participated in a U.S. Census?  If we're "all the same race" then why does the government ask "which race" you are?
Click to expand...



     Because idiots like you are obsessed with division. you're even stupid enough to think the notion of race makes us different species.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I'll say one thing about it, they'd get a less violent man. Now the white man might be in quite a bit of danger as black males hate it.


----------



## Alex.

Matthew said:


> I'll say one thing about it, they'd get a less violent man. Now the white man might be in quite a bit of danger as black males hate it.


Unless they got a white supremacist.


----------



## eagle1462010

It's all pink in the ending scenario.........................I've seen Asian chicks that were hot as hell..............blacks that were hot as hell.............and so on.....................

It doesn't matter...........until some asshole says it does..................

And that asshole is the problem.


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


> It's all pink in the ending scenario.........................I've seen Asian chicks that were hot as hell..............blacks that were hot as hell.............and so on.....................
> 
> It doesn't matter...........until some asshole says it does..................
> 
> And that asshole is the problem.




Drifting's problem might very well be that he prefers asshole.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of people date/marry within their own socio-economic peer group first and their own ethnicity second.
> 
> What a person is exposed to socially has more impact on their life choices than what popular opinion (even if it is bigoted, dictates).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know there are thousands of black women in Detroit who have never even ever talked to a white person until they were adults then met and talked to a white person for the first time ever. And visa versa. I moved from Detroit to an all white neighborhood and many of them had never met or talked to a black person.
> 
> I'm confident if black women were given the opportunity there would be much more jungle fever and mixing of our two breeds.  Then we will blend with the asians and one day all look like tiger woods and Halle berry. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, it is all about what one is exposed to.  If cicumstanc
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find Black wimmen attractive in general especially the fat ones, but all you have to do to break that "stony faced, ghetto attitude" is to just smile, say hello and give them a simple complement or just make small talk.
> 
> They'll be all over you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to a WWE event in Detroit Comcast suite lot of black people work for Comcast. We walk in and I immediately get everyone talking.  Black people instinctively dont trust whites theirfore dont like us. Until they get to know us. But how many of us are being fake? I think they can tell I'm sincere.
> 
> Anyways this fine looking sista was feeling me but then her two black kids cock blocked me. Lol that's OK though because I'll never be Jim carrey in me myself and Irene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree regarding "instinctive mistrust". If a level of mistrust exists in people it is generally because of a past experience, not instinct.
> 
> I have interacted with people from all walks of life and some have proven to be trustworthy and some, the exact opposite. Whether they were poor or wealthy, did not seem to shape their moral value. I've known wealthy people, of all races who would sell out their own Mother if there was something in it for them, conversely, I have known people who were piss poor, and if all they had was a nickel, they would share with you. Like you were saying, the "fakers" are easy to spot, if one knows how to spot them.
Click to expand...

If someone has never met a black but their racist uncles or friends have filled their heads with shit they are going to instinctively think negatively. 

Did you see those black girls in MCD fighting? Do you think any of them have white boyfriends?


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of people date/marry within their own socio-economic peer group first and their own ethnicity second.
> 
> What a person is exposed to socially has more impact on their life choices than what popular opinion (even if it is bigoted, dictates).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know there are thousands of black women in Detroit who have never even ever talked to a white person until they were adults then met and talked to a white person for the first time ever. And visa versa. I moved from Detroit to an all white neighborhood and many of them had never met or talked to a black person.
> 
> I'm confident if black women were given the opportunity there would be much more jungle fever and mixing of our two breeds.  Then we will blend with the asians and one day all look like tiger woods and Halle berry. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, it is all about what one is exposed to.  If cicumstanc
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find Black wimmen attractive in general especially the fat ones, but all you have to do to break that "stony faced, ghetto attitude" is to just smile, say hello and give them a simple complement or just make small talk.
> 
> They'll be all over you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to a WWE event in Detroit Comcast suite lot of black people work for Comcast. We walk in and I immediately get everyone talking.  Black people instinctively dont trust whites theirfore dont like us. Until they get to know us. But how many of us are being fake? I think they can tell I'm sincere.
> 
> Anyways this fine looking sista was feeling me but then her two black kids cock blocked me. Lol that's OK though because I'll never be Jim carrey in me myself and Irene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree regarding "instinctive mistrust". If a level of mistrust exists in people it is generally because of a past experience, not instinct.
> 
> I have interacted with people from all walks of life and some have proven to be trustworthy and some, the exact opposite. Whether they were poor or wealthy, did not seem to shape their moral value. I've known wealthy people, of all races who would sell out their own Mother if there was something in it for them, conversely, I have known people who were piss poor, and if all they had was a nickel, they would share with you. Like you were saying, the "fakers" are easy to spot, if one knows how to spot them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone has never met a black but their racist uncles or friends have filled their heads with shit they are going to instinctively think negatively.
> 
> Did you see those black girls in MCD fighting? Do you think any of them have white boyfriends?
Click to expand...


Not trying to be overly technical, but as a former psychology major, I am frequently fascinated by the differences in what is described as "innate" behavior as a reaction to a pattern of stimuli, versus one choosing to be conditioned by others.

There are many examples of noteworthy people who have been "conditioned" to think a certain way but had the presence of mind to change their typical reactive behavior. I think what differentiates humans is that they (for the most part) can rationalize, unless they are sociopathic.

Only then,will they find every reason to justify their actions or behavior without accepting any responsibility.

As far as what the race is of those girls boyfriends fighting at MD's, I have seen all races of people behaving poorly in public, whether it was fighting, using loud foul language or being intoxicated publically.......especially kids.


----------



## eots

*LOL*


----------



## DriftingSand

Unkotare said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumber than your avatar looks.  Have you ever participated in a U.S. Census?  If we're "all the same race" then why does the government ask "which race" you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because idiots like you are obsessed with division. you're even stupid enough to think the notion of race makes us different species.
Click to expand...


Thanks for finally using your single brain cell.  You're still wrong but you get a gold star for effort.


----------



## sealybobo

eots said:


> *LOL*


We always talk about poor women from 3rd world countries who'd love to find a good white man and come to america. How come poor black women in the hood dont just find a white guy who can take them out of the ghetto?


----------



## DriftingSand

Unkotare said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumber than your avatar looks.  Have you ever participated in a U.S. Census?  If we're "all the same race" then why does the government ask "which race" you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because idiots like you are obsessed with division. you're even stupid enough to think the notion of race makes us different species.
Click to expand...


Are you aware that not all felines are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that not all equine are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that there are several different "species" of bear?  By the same token, there are different species of humankind:  Oriental, Negroid, Caucasian, and others. 

Many will say that what separates ones species within a genus from another is the inability of two different species to interbreed.  But that's not entirely true.  Tigers and lions are of a different species but there are documented instances "Ligers" being born alive.  "Zorses" are the result of horses being bread with Zebras.  A mule is the mixture of a donkey and a horse.  So ... different species within a genus can and have given birth to mixed species.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

It's cultural.   Black women have held up the poorer communities almost single handily.   A lot of it is nonsense anyways. 

 All you have to do is show a touch of interest and in my experience, the nasty attitude will evaporate.  They are more subtle about it too.  But believe me, they will jump all over it and a lot of the college educated black women will play not interested around black guys,  once they are gone they will move fast.  Once the ice is broken black women don't give fuck anymore what others think, if she likes you.  

Black women with kids is a no contest if you show interest.  Some will just keep it down low.  also, suburban black women won't hesititate if they like you.


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> Are you aware that not all felines are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that not all equine are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that there are several different "species" of bear?  By the same token, there are different species of humankind:  Oriental, Negroid, Caucasian, and others....




Your cowardice has pushed your ignorance to laughable levels. You are truly brainless and weak.


----------



## DriftingSand

Unkotare said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that not all felines are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that not all equine are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that there are several different "species" of bear?  By the same token, there are different species of humankind:  Oriental, Negroid, Caucasian, and others....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cowardice has pushed your ignorance to laughable levels. You are truly brainless and weak.
Click to expand...


I win ... you lose.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## ChrisL

Black women, like any other women, can date whomever they choose.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.


Lots of Black women date white men. The ones you see as loyal are that way for a reason. They know whats going on and the racism Black men experience. Unfortunately for you the vast majority of Black women see Black men as the most desirable like a lot of women from other races.


----------



## Asclepias

longknife said:


> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.


Terrible reason to want someone to get married. Marriage isnt a social statement about racism. Its about 2 people deciding to live together until death do they part.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always talk about poor women from 3rd world countries who'd love to find a good white man and come to america. How come poor black women in the hood dont just find a white guy who can take them out of the ghetto?
Click to expand...

They can and do accomplish that by themselves or with a Black man. They are already here in the US so why would they need to prostitute themselves to a white guy? The ghetto is not like say Korea where the girls marry a white GI and take advantage of the situation to move themselves and later their familes over to the US. Thats actually a very sad thing that happens to a lot of white guys in the military.


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that not all felines are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that not all equine are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that there are several different "species" of bear?  By the same token, there are different species of humankind:  Oriental, Negroid, Caucasian, and others....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cowardice has pushed your ignorance to laughable levels. You are truly brainless and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win ... you lose.  .
Click to expand...



Reality says otherwise.


----------



## longknife

Unkotare said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
Click to expand...


Do you really need the ignorant name calling?


----------



## NLT

Who wants to date a big ass, big mouth bomqueesha?


----------



## Asclepias

NLT said:


> Who wants to date a big ass, big mouth bomqueesha?


If I was single I would.  I love big asses instead of flat asses that need implants.


----------



## jillian

DriftingSand said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
Click to expand...


ok bigot....


----------



## jillian

NLT said:


> Who wants to date a big ass, big mouth bomqueesha?



nah... you aren't a racist or anything....


----------



## sealybobo

DriftingSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that not all felines are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that not all equine are of the same "species?"  Are you aware that there are several different "species" of bear?  By the same token, there are different species of humankind:  Oriental, Negroid, Caucasian, and others....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cowardice has pushed your ignorance to laughable levels. You are truly brainless and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win ... you lose.  Have a wonderful day.
Click to expand...

He is a dick isnt he?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always talk about poor women from 3rd world countries who'd love to find a good white man and come to america. How come poor black women in the hood dont just find a white guy who can take them out of the ghetto?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can and do accomplish that by themselves or with a Black man. They are already here in the US so why would they need to prostitute themselves to a white guy? The ghetto is not like say Korea where the girls marry a white GI and take advantage of the situation to move themselves and later their familes over to the US. Thats actually a very sad thing that happens to a lot of white guys in the military.
Click to expand...

It seemed like the Evans family couldn't get out of the ghetto. If they could have why didn't they? James couldn't find work. What was keeping them there. I'll take a beautiful girl out of the hood if she's nice.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always talk about poor women from 3rd world countries who'd love to find a good white man and come to america. How come poor black women in the hood dont just find a white guy who can take them out of the ghetto?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can and do accomplish that by themselves or with a Black man. They are already here in the US so why would they need to prostitute themselves to a white guy? The ghetto is not like say Korea where the girls marry a white GI and take advantage of the situation to move themselves and later their familes over to the US. Thats actually a very sad thing that happens to a lot of white guys in the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seemed like the Evans family couldn't get out of the ghetto. If they could have why didn't they? James couldn't find work. What was keeping them there. I'll take a beautiful girl out of the hood if she's nice.
Click to expand...

That was a TV show back in the 60' or 70's  Reality nowadays is a guy like me.


----------



## ClosedCaption

I love threads by white guys musing on what black women think, what black culture is like etc etc.  Its always painfully wrong.  See my signature when another poster said black guys laugh at white guys like me....until I told him I was black lmao


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> I love threads by white guys musing on what black women think, what black culture is like etc etc.  Its always painfully wrong.  See my signature when another poster said black guys laugh at white guys like me....until I told him I was black lmao


The clue he should get is there was not one response from a Black woman supporting him.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert


----------



## Unkotare

I


longknife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really need the ignorant name calling?
Click to expand...

If the shoe fits...


----------



## DriftingSand

longknife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really need the ignorant name calling?
Click to expand...

That's the best "argument" he can muster.  Tiny minds!!


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really need the ignorant name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best "argument" he can muster.  Tiny minds!!
Click to expand...

Actually we are all homo sapiens you idiot.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy

Shut it white boy


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always talk about poor women from 3rd world countries who'd love to find a good white man and come to america. How come poor black women in the hood dont just find a white guy who can take them out of the ghetto?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can and do accomplish that by themselves or with a Black man. They are already here in the US so why would they need to prostitute themselves to a white guy? The ghetto is not like say Korea where the girls marry a white GI and take advantage of the situation to move themselves and later their familes over to the US. Thats actually a very sad thing that happens to a lot of white guys in the military.
Click to expand...

T seemed like the Evans family couldn't get out of the ghetto. If they could have why didn't they? James couldn't find work. What was keeping them there. I'll take a beautiful girl out of the hood if she's nice.


ClosedCaption said:


> I love threads by white guys musing on what black women think, what black culture is like etc etc.  Its always painfully wrong.  See my signature when another poster said black guys laugh at white guys like me....until I told him I was black lmao


I grew up in the hood and have dated black women. Unless they were lying I got the inside scoop.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really need the ignorant name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best "argument" he can muster.  Tiny minds!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we are all homo sapiens you idiot.
Click to expand...


... and lions, tigers, panthers, and lynxes are felines.  What's your point?


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really need the ignorant name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best "argument" he can muster.  Tiny minds!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we are all homo sapiens you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and lions, tigers, panthers, and lynxes are felines.  What's your point?
Click to expand...

My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need the ignorant name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best "argument" he can muster.  Tiny minds!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we are all homo sapiens you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and lions, tigers, panthers, and lynxes are felines.  What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?
Click to expand...


I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Oh he dated black girls so he knows what they all think. 

That's funny because men date women all over and most don't know what they think at all. But you're special...you can get the inside scoop on all black women by dating a few...awesome stuff


----------



## MikeK

The natural state of inter-racial sexual attraction is implicitly reflected in literature wherein women are drawn to men who are "tall, _dark,_ and handsome," while men refer to appealing women as "fair" maidens.  Accordingly, in the real world it seems that for the most part Black women do not appeal to White men and White men do not appeal to Black women.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need the ignorant name calling?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best "argument" he can muster.  Tiny minds!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we are all homo sapiens you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and lions, tigers, panthers, and lynxes are felines.  What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
Click to expand...


Tell that to your pull up ya bootstraps crowd.


----------



## Mad Scientist

sealybobo said:


> I'll take a beautiful girl out of the hood if she's nice.


But you know the old saying: "You take the Girl out of the Hood, but you can't take the Hood out of the Girl".


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need the ignorant name calling?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best "argument" he can muster.  Tiny minds!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually we are all homo sapiens you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and lions, tigers, panthers, and lynxes are felines.  What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
Click to expand...

I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.


----------



## Muhammed

sealybobo said:


> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.


You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Muhammed said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
Click to expand...


Those guys are gay anyway


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.


 
What a bullshit post. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
Click to expand...

We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.


----------



## Muhammed

Asclepias said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
Click to expand...

Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
Click to expand...

How do you know that?


----------



## Muhammed

ClosedCaption said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys are gay anyway
Click to expand...

If you don't think musty-smelling knappy-headed 'ho's are sexually attractive that does not mean you're gay.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Muhammed said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys are gay anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't think musty-smelling knappy-headed 'ho's are sexually attractive that does not mean you're gay.
Click to expand...


Yeah no one likes a smelly chick...I'm talking about the ones that dont smell tho?


----------



## Moonglow

Asclepias said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
Click to expand...

Oh yes yes....I have donated many times to pump money into society though black hookers.....


----------



## Moonglow

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
Click to expand...

Not really.....


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys are gay anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't think musty-smelling knappy-headed 'ho's are sexually attractive that does not mean you're gay.
Click to expand...

White guys like those type of Black women too.


----------



## Muhammed

Asclepias said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
Click to expand...

I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.


----------



## Moonglow

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.
Click to expand...

Depends where you hire them....


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.
Click to expand...

Friends or service providers?


----------



## Muhammed

Asclepias said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friends or service providers?
Click to expand...

Just girlfriends.


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friends or service providers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just girlfriends.
Click to expand...

Do they set the rates for all hookers or is this just your experience and therefore not really indicative of real world rates?


----------



## Muhammed

Asclepias said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friends or service providers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just girlfriends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they set the rates for all hookers or is this just your experience and therefore not really indicative of real world rates?
Click to expand...

It's simply a well-known fact.


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friends or service providers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just girlfriends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they set the rates for all hookers or is this just your experience and therefore not really indicative of real world rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simply a well-known fact.
Click to expand...

Never heard of it. Probably because I dont use hookers.


----------



## sealybobo

Muhammed said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. I mean that might be true in general or we might not prefer a black over a blonde or brunette or maybe Asian Mexican Indian Arab. I dont think there is a "in general". I think all you've done is express your opinion no one else's. You dont speak for me. And if more black women would just put it out there for us white brothers we can make beautiful kids and we are loyal not like black men. Course we aren't as big but we go down black men do not.


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys are gay anyway
Click to expand...



I'm going to concur with the fact that white men, in general, are unattracted the black women.

Fat, loud, horrible hair, attitude, horrible facial features, did I say attitude?


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bullshit post. You should be ashamed of yourself.
Click to expand...

Every fucking day I wake up to a murder death kill in Detroit. I'm sorry if I'm stoned and post what's on my mind. I want nothing more than for the ills of society to stop. Maybe we should cryogenically freeze all our criminals but like in Demolition man in the future Wesley snipes one bro gets loose and we have to unfreeze stalone to go get you. Omg that's the most racist movie I just realized it.


----------



## sealybobo

squeeze berry said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys are gay anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to concur with the fact that white men, in general, are unattracted the black women.
> 
> Fat, loud, horrible hair, attitude, horrible facial features, did I say attitude?
Click to expand...

Ohz noz uz didn't!


----------



## squeeze berry

sealybobo said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys are gay anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to concur with the fact that white men, in general, are unattracted the black women.
> 
> Fat, loud, horrible hair, attitude, horrible facial features, did I say attitude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohz noz uz didn't!
Click to expand...



  yep, yuck


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those guys are gay anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to concur with the fact that white men, in general, are unattracted the black women.
> 
> Fat, loud, horrible hair, attitude, horrible facial features, did I say attitude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohz noz uz didn't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep, yuck
Click to expand...

Black hooker must turned down your money huh? You must be an especially disgusting piece of white filth.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
Click to expand...

Its a well known fact most men know.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys are gay anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to concur with the fact that white men, in general, are unattracted the black women.
> 
> Fat, loud, horrible hair, attitude, horrible facial features, did I say attitude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohz noz uz didn't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep, yuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hooker must turned down your money huh? You must be an especially disgusting piece of white filth.
Click to expand...



   never paid for a hooker, much less a disgusting smelly, ugly black one


----------



## squeeze berry

ChrisL said:


> Black women, like any other women, can date whomever they choose.




I saw your pics, you are a pretty gal


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys are gay anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to concur with the fact that white men, in general, are unattracted the black women.
> 
> Fat, loud, horrible hair, attitude, horrible facial features, did I say attitude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohz noz uz didn't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep, yuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hooker must turned down your money huh? You must be an especially disgusting piece of white filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> never paid for a hooker, much less a disgusting smelly, ugly black one
Click to expand...

If they turned down your money then technically you never paid. We all know it wasnt for a lack of trying.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act.
> 
> 
> 
> You are overlooking the fact that, generally speaking, white men don't think black women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know thats not true. If that was the case Black hookers wouldnt have a clientele of primarily white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers are much cheaper than white hookers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a well known fact most men know.
Click to expand...

Most men dont have to pay for sex.  At least Black guys dont. I dont know about you white guys.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Black women, like any other women, can date whomever they choose.


But only if the person they choose wants to date them as well, of course. The attraction must be mutual.


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women, like any other women, can date whomever they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> But only if the person they choose wants to date them as well, of course. The attraction must be mutual.
Click to expand...

Black hookers prove the attraction is mutual.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women, like any other women, can date whomever they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> But only if the person they choose wants to date them as well, of course. The attraction must be mutual.
Click to expand...


Well, no duh.    I think that goes without saying, don't you?


----------



## Muhammed

Asclepias said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women, like any other women, can date whomever they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> But only if the person they choose wants to date them as well, of course. The attraction must be mutual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers prove the attraction is mutual.
Click to expand...

I don't think so. Only a minute percentage of white men frequent black hookers.


----------



## ClosedCaption

That's a lie because white women go running to Jamaica and Africa for some Mandingo meat. So much so that it's a tourist attraction and one of the main money makers


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women, like any other women, can date whomever they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> But only if the person they choose wants to date them as well, of course. The attraction must be mutual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black hookers prove the attraction is mutual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. Only a minute percentage of white men frequent black hookers.
Click to expand...

That minute percentage shows white men are attracted to Black women. Well that and the rapes during slavery.


----------



## ChrisL

Who cares anyway?  People can date whomever they choose.  Does it really matter to anyone besides the OP?


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> That's a lie because white women go running to Jamaica and Africa for some Mandingo meat. So much so that it's a tourist attraction and one of the main money makers


White women become total whores when they go on vacation. But so do blacks. Its how Stella got her groove back.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie because white women go running to Jamaica and Africa for some Mandingo meat. So much so that it's a tourist attraction and one of the main money makers
> 
> 
> 
> White women become total whores when they go on vacation. But so do blacks. Its how Stella got her groove back.
Click to expand...

Why do white guys think women having sex makes them a whore?  You do realize that white women have sex with Black men here in the states....a lot?


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie because white women go running to Jamaica and Africa for some Mandingo meat. So much so that it's a tourist attraction and one of the main money makers
> 
> 
> 
> White women become total whores when they go on vacation. But so do blacks. Its how Stella got her groove back.
Click to expand...


Agreed but these women aren't whoring on vacation...the vacation spot is specifically for whoring and many stay...


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie because white women go running to Jamaica and Africa for some Mandingo meat. So much so that it's a tourist attraction and one of the main money makers
> 
> 
> 
> White women become total whores when they go on vacation. But so do blacks. Its how Stella got her groove back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do white guys think women having sex makes them a whore?  You do realize that white women have sex with Black men here in the states....a lot?
Click to expand...

That's a good question. I guess if she's got a husband its wrong but other than that I agree. I think the evolution of humans has got to be a less prude species. Isnt being good at sex good for passing on your genes.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best "argument" he can muster.  Tiny minds!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we are all homo sapiens you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and lions, tigers, panthers, and lynxes are felines.  What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.
Click to expand...


Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.

Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we are all homo sapiens you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and lions, tigers, panthers, and lynxes are felines.  What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.
> 
> Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
> family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.
Click to expand...

Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and lions, tigers, panthers, and lynxes are felines.  What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.
> 
> Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
> family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.
Click to expand...


Key word: joke


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.
> 
> Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
> family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key word: joke
Click to expand...

Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and lions, tigers, panthers, and lynxes are felines.  What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.
> 
> Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
> family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.
Click to expand...

Thats why they are called comedians.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that all the cats you listed are all different species. People are not you idiot.  What was yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.
> 
> Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
> family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why they are called comedians.
Click to expand...

I love pretending to assume all blacks are like Cosby Erckel the wayans jz blackish or the Evans. Lol I hope you know half the time I'm just being stupid. I'm trying to figure out how militant you are. In the past they called it being uppity. Lol


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.
> 
> Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
> family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why they are called comedians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love pretending to assume all blacks are like Cosby Erckel the wayans jz blackish or the Evans. Lol I hope you know half the time I'm just being stupid. I'm trying to figure out how militant you are. In the past they called it being uppity. Lol
Click to expand...

Yeah I know you are just talking half the time. Thats why I give it right back to you. I wouldnt call it being militant. I would call it being conscious.  Militant sounds radical and illegitimate. Uppity is amusing to me and says more about the person calling me uppity than anything they can say about me.


----------



## DriftingSand

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe its as easy to get out of the hood as you think. If you only know people in your hood and no one has jobs and they got sub par educations from sub par schools so they can't even speak proper English and there are no jobs and you dont have a car you pretty much live in a 3rd world country. Why dont those people leave if its so easy? You're no James Evans you're cliff Huxtable.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.
> 
> Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
> family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key word: joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
Click to expand...


That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was easy to get out of the hood. It is simple though. There has to be something that helps you out but once the process is given to you its simple. Just because something is simple doesnt make it easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.
> 
> Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
> family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key word: joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
Click to expand...

Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Typically, families who live in poverty and escape it have a common denominator that put them into poverty and one that gets them out.
> 
> Generational poverty and the despair and hopelessness associated with it,  will typically keep a
> family locked in a cycle of negative repetitive behaviors. It usually takes one person in the family unit to do something different and positive which influences the behavioirs of the rest of the  family and contributes  to breaking the cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key word: joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
Click to expand...


Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but look at black comedians who joke how ghetto their family continues to be even though they now have money. Maybe it'll be better for the next generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key word: joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
Click to expand...

Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key word: joke
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
Click to expand...


Watch the show Real Housewives of Atlanta. 100% of them are black people. So much for the South rising again.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch the show Real Housewives of Atlanta. 100% of them are black people. So much for the South rising again.
Click to expand...

99%. My wife says there is a white woman on the show.

Kim Zolciak wedding Real Housewives of Atlanta star marries NFL player Kroy Biermann Daily Mail Online


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch the show Real Housewives of Atlanta. 100% of them are black people. So much for the South rising again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99%. My wife says there is a white woman on the show.
> 
> Kim Zolciak wedding Real Housewives of Atlanta star marries NFL player Kroy Biermann Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...


Maybe. Don't watch it but find the commercial trailers amusing.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key word: joke
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
Click to expand...

Ever see the TV show Sanford and Son?


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key word: joke
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
Click to expand...

Also, just because the TV producers have chosen to feature white folks doesn't mean that black folks don't hoard.  That's a silly jump to a sillier conclusion.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see the TV show Sanford and Son?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Its a comedy show about a junkyard owner and his son.  What does that have to do with someone living in filth with rats and roaches crawling around in real life?


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, just because the TV producers have chosen to feature white folks doesn't mean that black folks don't hoard.  That's a silly jump to a sillier conclusion.
Click to expand...

There is still that grain of truth. Hence a stereotype.


----------



## ChrisL

This entire thread is stupid.  I don't really give two craps who someone decides to date or not.  It's none of MY business.


----------



## High_Gravity

How about people can just date who they want?


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> How about people can just date who they want?



No shit.  Is this really something we need to be concerned about . . . with everything that is happening in the world?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about people can just date who they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.  Is this really something we need to be concerned about . . . with everything that is happening in the world?
Click to expand...

 
Yup in the grand scheme of things this is so minuscule smh


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, just because the TV producers have chosen to feature white folks doesn't mean that black folks don't hoard.  That's a silly jump to a sillier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is still that grain of truth. Hence a stereotype.
Click to expand...


As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist then we're on the same page.  But we warned ... you can no longer complain when inner-city folks are stereotyped because you agree that they've earned it.


----------



## katsteve2012

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see the TV show Sanford and Son?
Click to expand...


Yes. Funny show. As  was "Hee Haw" and "The Beverly Hillbillies". All  nothing but comedy, and the common denominator was that none were reality based.


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist ...




That's not why, fool.


----------



## DriftingSand

katsteve2012 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see the TV show Sanford and Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Funny show. As  was "Hee Haw" and "The Beverly Hillbillies". All  nothing but comedy, and the common denominator was that none were reality based.
Click to expand...


Actually, reality is what makes some of these shows funny.  There are whites in the deep south that bring a touch of reality to the Beverly Hillbillies.  It's the very reason that southern hillbillies are stereotyped the way that they are.  But the point I was making is that Asclepias used a type-cast television show to make a point so I simply threw a television show back in his face.


----------



## DriftingSand

Unkotare said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not why, fool.
Click to expand...


Let's exercise that under-worked braincell of yours and explain why stereotypes DO exist?


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not why, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's exercise that under-worked braincell of yours and explain why stereotypes DO exist?
Click to expand...


They exist so cowardly simpletons like you won't have to try and actually think.


----------



## DriftingSand

Unkotare said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not why, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's exercise that under-worked braincell of yours and explain why stereotypes DO exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They exist so cowardly simpletons like you won't have to try and actually think.
Click to expand...

Wow ... you must have gotten a brain ache thinking that up that response.  Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not why, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's exercise that under-worked braincell of yours and explain why stereotypes DO exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They exist so cowardly simpletons like you won't have to try and actually think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow ... you must have gotten a brain ache thinking that up that response.  Don't hurt yourself.
Click to expand...



I knew you would say that because 100% of the people in whatever group I decide to put you say that 100% of the time because that is how 'you people' are. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see the TV show Sanford and Son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Funny show. As  was "Hee Haw" and "The Beverly Hillbillies". All  nothing but comedy, and the common denominator was that none were reality based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, reality is what makes some of these shows funny.  There are whites in the deep south that bring a touch of reality to the Beverly Hillbillies.  It's the very reason that southern hillbillies are stereotyped the way that they are.  But the point I was making is that Asclepias used a type-cast television show to make a point so I simply threw a television show back in his face.
Click to expand...

I used a reality show. You used a comedy. That was dumb.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, just because the TV producers have chosen to feature white folks doesn't mean that black folks don't hoard.  That's a silly jump to a sillier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is still that grain of truth. Hence a stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist then we're on the same page.  But we warned ... you can no longer complain when inner-city folks are stereotyped because you agree that they've earned it.
Click to expand...

The reason stereotypes exist is because of shared lack of intelligence. Sorry but you cant have it both ways. If all Blacks are one way then all whites are nasty hoarders.


----------



## Roadrunner

Unkotare said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
Click to expand...

We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.


----------



## Unkotare

Roadrunner said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
Click to expand...




"Race is an all but meaningless notion


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Unkotare said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
Click to expand...

 
It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
Click to expand...

Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
Click to expand...

 
Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
Click to expand...



Millions of Flies eat shit so that means it must be tasty


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Flies eat shit so that means it must be tasty
Click to expand...

 
You comparing yourself to a shit eating fly?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Flies eat shit so that means it must be tasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You comparing yourself to a shit eating fly?
Click to expand...


No just continuing your logic which says that because it happens it must be significant.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
Click to expand...

So because they ask for something that means its important? People ask me all day "how is it going?". They dont really want to know nor is it important.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> 
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Flies eat shit so that means it must be tasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You comparing yourself to a shit eating fly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No just continuing your logic which says that because it happens it must be significant.
Click to expand...

 
Not just that it happens, but it happens to such a large degree. It's obvious that there are a lot of people that believes it's significant, people that are far more intelligent than any of you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because they ask for something that means its important? People ask me all day "how is it going?". They dont really want to know nor is it important.
Click to expand...

 
If they ask for it then they must believe it's important to them. Your analogy is on par with your intelligence.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because they ask for something that means its important? People ask me all day "how is it going?". They dont really want to know nor is it important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they ask for it then they must believe it's important to them. Your analogy is on par with your intelligence.
Click to expand...

So you admit its only important to them? What a sheeple you are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> 
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because they ask for something that means its important? People ask me all day "how is it going?". They dont really want to know nor is it important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they ask for it then they must believe it's important to them. Your analogy is on par with your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit its only important to them? What a sheeple you are.
Click to expand...

 
Well my retarded friend, highlight where I said "it's only important to them".

What a moron you are.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only clowns think everything the government asks for is important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because they ask for something that means its important? People ask me all day "how is it going?". They dont really want to know nor is it important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they ask for it then they must believe it's important to them. Your analogy is on par with your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit its only important to them? What a sheeple you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well my retarded friend, highlight where I said "it's only important to them".
> 
> What a moron you are.
Click to expand...

No need my idiotic friend. Its already been pointed out only you and the government thinks its important.


----------



## Unkotare

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
Click to expand...



You're surprised there are idiots in government?


----------



## mudwhistle

I'm just checking out to what point this thread has degenerated to.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an idiot would think that I said "everything" the government asked for is important.  The fact is my moronic friend, the government along with job, loan and college applications all ask for race. So it's obviously not "meaningless" as your butt-buddy suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> So because they ask for something that means its important? People ask me all day "how is it going?". They dont really want to know nor is it important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they ask for it then they must believe it's important to them. Your analogy is on par with your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit its only important to them? What a sheeple you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well my retarded friend, highlight where I said "it's only important to them".
> 
> What a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need my idiotic friend. Its already been pointed out only you and the government thinks its important.
Click to expand...

 
And the millions of job, loan and college applications as well.

Kicking your ass is too easy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so meaningless that the government ask you your race on most if not all government forms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're surprised there are idiots in government?
Click to expand...

 
Of course I'm not surprised, just look at the who the leader is.


----------



## Alex.

DriftingSand said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumber than your avatar looks.  Have you ever participated in a U.S. Census?  If we're "all the same race" then why does the government ask "which race" you are?  I don't mean to overload your brain cell so I'll give you a little time to answer.
> 
> And please don't include yourself with my race.  That would be embarrassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason why the government wants to know the numbers is so they can anticipate how many free phones they will have to have on hand for distribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my free phone but I have a feeling I'll be waiting for a lifetime.
Click to expand...

Didn't I tell you? I collect free phones for a living, so I just may have yours.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, just because the TV producers have chosen to feature white folks doesn't mean that black folks don't hoard.  That's a silly jump to a sillier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is still that grain of truth. Hence a stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist then we're on the same page.  But we warned ... you can no longer complain when inner-city folks are stereotyped because you agree that they've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason stereotypes exist is because of shared lack of intelligence. Sorry but you cant have it both ways. If all Blacks are one way then all whites are nasty hoarders.
Click to expand...

If all blacks are the same did you hear about the black women who had 2 of her 4 kids cut up and put in the freezer? They found the bodies when they went to evict her I guess.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just because the TV producers have chosen to feature white folks doesn't mean that black folks don't hoard.  That's a silly jump to a sillier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is still that grain of truth. Hence a stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist then we're on the same page.  But we warned ... you can no longer complain when inner-city folks are stereotyped because you agree that they've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason stereotypes exist is because of shared lack of intelligence. Sorry but you cant have it both ways. If all Blacks are one way then all whites are nasty hoarders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all blacks are the same did you hear about the black women who had 2 of her 4 kids cut up and put in the freezer? They found the bodies when they went to evict her I guess.
Click to expand...

Come on Sealy. You know thats the sole province of white guys. They love killing people, freezing, and eating them later. That Black woman is mentally ill.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just because the TV producers have chosen to feature white folks doesn't mean that black folks don't hoard.  That's a silly jump to a sillier conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> There is still that grain of truth. Hence a stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you agree that actions, habits, attributes, and deeds are the underlying reason why stereotypes exist then we're on the same page.  But we warned ... you can no longer complain when inner-city folks are stereotyped because you agree that they've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason stereotypes exist is because of shared lack of intelligence. Sorry but you cant have it both ways. If all Blacks are one way then all whites are nasty hoarders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all blacks are the same did you hear about the black women who had 2 of her 4 kids cut up and put in the freezer? They found the bodies when they went to evict her I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Sealy. You know thats the sole province of white guys. They love killing people, freezing, and eating them later. That Black woman is mentally ill.
Click to expand...

She must have been a Jeffrey Dahmer fan.


----------



## DriftingSand

Unkotare said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
Click to expand...


It's the differences between the races that define the term.  As previously stated, the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.  It's as plain as the nose on your face (assuming that you have a nose).


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the differences between the races that define the term.  As previously stated, the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.  It's as plain as the nose on your face (assuming that you have a nose).
Click to expand...

No the races wouldnt separate. Thats a myth spread by fearful white guys afraid of being bred out. I know for a fact white women would claw your eyes out if they couldnt get to Black men. Gimme a break.


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.
Click to expand...




DriftingSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the differences between the races that define the term.  As previously stated, the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.  It's as plain as the nose on your face (assuming that you have a nose).
Click to expand...



You're an ignorant moron.


----------



## Anonymous1977

Greetings to all,

    I'm an African-American male who feels that African-American women should do what makes them happy with regard to romantic relationships...I heard the Muslim preacher Louis Farrakhan say that "Love doesn't see color."  I agree with him, but as a Black, myself, I am weary of Whites and close relationships with them...

Peace and may God Bless you.
Anonymous1977

(*PS: I am NOT a Muslim, *just for the record*.)


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would really cool things down would be to allow nature to take its course.  Forced integration is one of America's biggest problems.  If we allowed nature to take its course you would see the various races segregate from the others without force, coercion, malice, ulterior motive, hatred, etc.  Just as wolves hang out with wolves; lions hang out with lions; and tuna school together with tuna; we'd see a natural movement by which each race would seek out its own.  As a result, we'd witness a major reduction in racial tensions and race-based crime.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the differences between the races that define the term.  As previously stated, the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.  It's as plain as the nose on your face (assuming that you have a nose).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the races wouldnt separate. Thats a myth spread by fearful white guys afraid of being bred out. I know for a fact white women would claw your eyes out if they couldnt get to Black men. Gimme a break.
Click to expand...


Nature proves that they already DO separate.  There are large Jewish communities in New York and Beverly Hills.  There are China Towns all across America.  There are Irish neighborhoods, Italian neighborhood, black neighborhoods, Hispanic neighborhoods, etc.  Also, when I'm looking for a place to live I purposely seek areas that are lower in blacks for my personal safety and the safety of my property should I be away.


----------



## DriftingSand

Anonymous1977 said:


> Greetings to all,
> 
> I'm an African-American male who feels that African-American women should do what makes them happy with regard to romantic relationships...I heard the Muslim preacher Louis Farrakhan say that "Love doesn't see color."  I agree with him, but *as a Black, myself, I am weary of Whites and close relationships with them...*
> 
> Peace and may God Bless you.
> Anonymous1977
> 
> (*PS: I am NOT a Muslim, *just for the record*.)



See above.  This gentleman makes my point.  Since he's "weary of whites" it goes without saying that he seeks out non-whites and likely other blacks.  Nothing wrong with that and I hold no grudge!


----------



## Anonymous1977

DriftingSand said:


> See above.  This gentleman makes my point.  Since he's "weary of whites" it goes without saying that he seeks out non-whites and likely other blacks.  Nothing wrong with that and I hold no grudge!



Actually Sir, I'm not seeking anyone right now (lol)...now is not an ideal time for a romantic relationship in my life...

Peace and may God Bless you.
Anonymous1977


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the differences between the races that define the term.  As previously stated, the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.  It's as plain as the nose on your face (assuming that you have a nose).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the races wouldnt separate. Thats a myth spread by fearful white guys afraid of being bred out. I know for a fact white women would claw your eyes out if they couldnt get to Black men. Gimme a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nature proves that they already DO separate.  There are large Jewish communities in New York and Beverly Hills.  There are China Towns all across America.  There are Irish neighborhoods, Italian neighborhood, black neighborhoods, Hispanic neighborhoods, etc.  Also, when I'm looking for a place to live I purposely seek areas that are lower in blacks for my personal safety and the safety of my property should I be away.
Click to expand...

Nature doesnt prove anything. Conditioning is not nature. The phrase correlation does not equal causation comes to mind. Your simplistic assessment lacks intellect and the ability to weigh all factors. There are whites that live in Black neighborhoods and Blacks that live in white neighborhoods.  You seek out areas that are low in Blacks for your personal safety because  you are timid and easily conditioned to fear Black people. The crime stats show you should be more fearful of your white friends.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all,
> 
> I'm an African-American male who feels that African-American women should do what makes them happy with regard to romantic relationships...I heard the Muslim preacher Louis Farrakhan say that "Love doesn't see color."  I agree with him, but *as a Black, myself, I am weary of Whites and close relationships with them...*
> 
> Peace and may God Bless you.
> Anonymous1977
> 
> (*PS: I am NOT a Muslim, *just for the record*.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above.  This gentleman makes my point.  Since he's "weary of whites" it goes without saying that he seeks out non-whites and likely other blacks.  Nothing wrong with that and I hold no grudge!
Click to expand...

Thats a large assumption on your part. He may not be seeking anyone right now and just got out of a relationship with a white woman.


----------



## Anonymous1977

(RE POST DUE TO MISSPELLING)

...I'm an African-American male who feels that African-American women should do what makes them happy with regard to romantic relationships...I heard the Muslim preacher Louis Farrakhan say that "Love doesn't see color." I agree with him, but as a Black, myself, I am wary of Whites and close relationships with them...

Peace and may God Bless you.
Anonymous1977

(*PS: I am NOT a Muslim, *just for the record*.)


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same race, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the differences between the races that define the term.  As previously stated, the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.  It's as plain as the nose on your face (assuming that you have a nose).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the races wouldnt separate. Thats a myth spread by fearful white guys afraid of being bred out. I know for a fact white women would claw your eyes out if they couldnt get to Black men. Gimme a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nature proves that they already DO separate.
Click to expand...


History and reality proves you wrong.


----------



## Anonymous1977

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.



You are stupid to say that because some Black men have problems, all Black women should look to be with people who have shown themselves with things like the recent fraternity chanting video and the hanging death in Mississippi to be haters of Blacks.  Why don't I see videos of Asian, or Brown race fraternities chanting racial things against Blacks or Asians/Browns hanging Blacks like the Black man recently hung in Mississippi or this man lynched in 2010:

*Mod Edit: Graphic Image*

Worry about fixing the SICKNESS of your own race (shown in these examples I have cited and shown in your hateful tone of Blacks,) before worrying about Black women's issues, you f*cking punk!

Anonymous1977


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, we are not all the same race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the differences between the races that define the term.  As previously stated, the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.  It's as plain as the nose on your face (assuming that you have a nose).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the races wouldnt separate. Thats a myth spread by fearful white guys afraid of being bred out. I know for a fact white women would claw your eyes out if they couldnt get to Black men. Gimme a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nature proves that they already DO separate.  There are large Jewish communities in New York and Beverly Hills.  There are China Towns all across America.  There are Irish neighborhoods, Italian neighborhood, black neighborhoods, Hispanic neighborhoods, etc.  Also, when I'm looking for a place to live I purposely seek areas that are lower in blacks for my personal safety and the safety of my property should I be away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nature doesnt prove anything. Conditioning is not nature. The phrase correlation does not equal causation comes to mind. Your simplistic assessment lacks intellect and the ability to weigh all factors. There are whites that live in Black neighborhoods and Blacks that live in white neighborhoods.  You seek out areas that are low in Blacks for your personal safety because  you are timid and easily conditioned to fear Black people. The crime stats show you should be more fearful of your white friends.
Click to expand...


I think 6000 years of recorded history speak more loudly than your fairytale assertions.  Racial types have been segregating for eons.  Just as lions hang out with lions and tuna fish hang out with other tuna.  It comes naturally and there's nothing wrong with it.  It's a built in survival mechanism.


----------



## DriftingSand

Anonymous1977 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stupid to say that because some Black men have problems, all Black women should look to be with people who have shown themselves with things like the recent fraternity chanting video and the hanging death in Mississippi to be haters of Blacks.  Why don't I see videos of Asian, or Brown race fraternities chanting racial things against Blacks or Asians/Browns hanging Blacks like the Black man recently hung in Mississippi or this man lynched in 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry about fixing the SICKNESS of your own race (shown in these examples I have cited and shown in your hateful tone of Blacks,) before worrying about Black women's issues, you f*cking punk!
> 
> Anonymous1977
Click to expand...


Here's some racial chanting for you:


----------



## sealybobo

Anonymous1977 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stupid to say that because some Black men have problems, all Black women should look to be with people who have shown themselves with things like the recent fraternity chanting video and the hanging death in Mississippi to be haters of Blacks.  Why don't I see videos of Asian, or Brown race fraternities chanting racial things against Blacks or Asians/Browns hanging Blacks like the Black man recently hung in Mississippi or this man lynched in 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry about fixing the SICKNESS of your own race (shown in these examples I have cited and shown in your hateful tone of Blacks,) before worrying about Black women's issues, you f*cking punk!
> 
> Anonymous1977
Click to expand...

The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.


----------



## Unkotare

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the differences between the races that define the term.  As previously stated, the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.  It's as plain as the nose on your face (assuming that you have a nose).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the races wouldnt separate. Thats a myth spread by fearful white guys afraid of being bred out. I know for a fact white women would claw your eyes out if they couldnt get to Black men. Gimme a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nature proves that they already DO separate.  There are large Jewish communities in New York and Beverly Hills.  There are China Towns all across America.  There are Irish neighborhoods, Italian neighborhood, black neighborhoods, Hispanic neighborhoods, etc.  Also, when I'm looking for a place to live I purposely seek areas that are lower in blacks for my personal safety and the safety of my property should I be away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nature doesnt prove anything. Conditioning is not nature. The phrase correlation does not equal causation comes to mind. Your simplistic assessment lacks intellect and the ability to weigh all factors. There are whites that live in Black neighborhoods and Blacks that live in white neighborhoods.  You seek out areas that are low in Blacks for your personal safety because  you are timid and easily conditioned to fear Black people. The crime stats show you should be more fearful of your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 6000 years of recorded history speak more loudly than your fairytale assertions.  Racial types have been segregating for eons.  Just as lions hang out with lions and tuna fish hang out with other tuna.  It comes naturally and there's nothing wrong with it.  It's a built in survival mechanism.
Click to expand...




6000 years and much more show that human beings have always gotten together wherever and whenever they can, you fool.


----------



## Anonymous1977

DriftingSand said:


> Here's some racial chanting for you:



That is the nature of SICKNESS, Sir...it can spread to those whom it touches.  White HATRED of Blacks for no reason except their skin color produced the man in that video...if the Jews still believe in the Old Testament in the Bible, why would a Black man be wrong for believing in "an eye for an eye?"


----------



## Anonymous1977

sealybobo said:


> The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.



As if your evil hateful race can be trusted to tell the truth about anything...


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stupid to say that because some Black men have problems, all Black women should look to be with people who have shown themselves with things like the recent fraternity chanting video and the hanging death in Mississippi to be haters of Blacks.  Why don't I see videos of Asian, or Brown race fraternities chanting racial things against Blacks or Asians/Browns hanging Blacks like the Black man recently hung in Mississippi or this man lynched in 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry about fixing the SICKNESS of your own race (shown in these examples I have cited and shown in your hateful tone of Blacks,) before worrying about Black women's issues, you f*cking punk!
> 
> Anonymous1977
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.
Click to expand...



Been to a lot of Chinese fisheries?


----------



## DriftingSand

Anonymous1977 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some racial chanting for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the nature of SICKNESS, Sir...it can spread to those whom it touches.  White HATRED of Blacks for no reason except their skin color produced the man in that video...if the Jews still believe in the Old Testament in the Bible, why would a Black man be wrong for believing in "an eye for an eye?"
Click to expand...


Using your logic it could very well be that a black person hated a white person a long time ago and that's why some white folks hate black folks.  Is that possible?


----------



## DriftingSand

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stupid to say that because some Black men have problems, all Black women should look to be with people who have shown themselves with things like the recent fraternity chanting video and the hanging death in Mississippi to be haters of Blacks.  Why don't I see videos of Asian, or Brown race fraternities chanting racial things against Blacks or Asians/Browns hanging Blacks like the Black man recently hung in Mississippi or this man lynched in 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry about fixing the SICKNESS of your own race (shown in these examples I have cited and shown in your hateful tone of Blacks,) before worrying about Black women's issues, you f*cking punk!
> 
> Anonymous1977
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Been to a lot of Chinese fisheries?
Click to expand...

 As bait?


----------



## Anonymous1977

DriftingSand said:


> Using your logic it could very well be that a black person hated a white person a long time ago and that's why some white folks hate black folks.  Is that possible?



No, that would be using YOUR logic...using MY logic, there is a known documented history of Whites hating Blacks for no reason except their skin color as INITIATORS (Whites were the initiators) of racism.  And the only known documented history of Blacks hating Whites is in REACTION to White initial racism.

Sick people make others sick...and *your* sick race is the CAUSE of people like the man in that video.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race is an all but meaningless notion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the differences between the races that define the term.  As previously stated, the various races would naturally separate from one another if left to their own devices and without governmental or societal intervention.  It's why we have so many China Towns and other culturally diverse neighborhoods all over America.  It's as plain as the nose on your face (assuming that you have a nose).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the races wouldnt separate. Thats a myth spread by fearful white guys afraid of being bred out. I know for a fact white women would claw your eyes out if they couldnt get to Black men. Gimme a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nature proves that they already DO separate.  There are large Jewish communities in New York and Beverly Hills.  There are China Towns all across America.  There are Irish neighborhoods, Italian neighborhood, black neighborhoods, Hispanic neighborhoods, etc.  Also, when I'm looking for a place to live I purposely seek areas that are lower in blacks for my personal safety and the safety of my property should I be away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nature doesnt prove anything. Conditioning is not nature. The phrase correlation does not equal causation comes to mind. Your simplistic assessment lacks intellect and the ability to weigh all factors. There are whites that live in Black neighborhoods and Blacks that live in white neighborhoods.  You seek out areas that are low in Blacks for your personal safety because  you are timid and easily conditioned to fear Black people. The crime stats show you should be more fearful of your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 6000 years of recorded history speak more loudly than your fairytale assertions.  Racial types have been segregating for eons.  Just as lions hang out with lions and tuna fish hang out with other tuna.  It comes naturally and there's nothing wrong with it.  It's a built in survival mechanism.
Click to expand...

What 6K years are you talking about?  There are/were entire countries populated by mixed race people before writing was developed moron.


----------



## sealybobo

Anonymous1977 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if your evil hateful race can be trusted to tell the truth about anything...
Click to expand...

NPR did a story about how these people are kidnapped and forced to work and put in cages. No question it is occurring and Americans are buying from them. 

Black society is fucked up. Did you hear about the women who killed her 2 kids and put them in the freezer? Where was the father? A white guy like me would have been there for the kids.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stupid to say that because some Black men have problems, all Black women should look to be with people who have shown themselves with things like the recent fraternity chanting video and the hanging death in Mississippi to be haters of Blacks.  Why don't I see videos of Asian, or Brown race fraternities chanting racial things against Blacks or Asians/Browns hanging Blacks like the Black man recently hung in Mississippi or this man lynched in 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry about fixing the SICKNESS of your own race (shown in these examples I have cited and shown in your hateful tone of Blacks,) before worrying about Black women's issues, you f*cking punk!
> 
> Anonymous1977
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Been to a lot of Chinese fisheries?
Click to expand...

Someone said only white people are fucked up. Just saying.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if your evil hateful race can be trusted to tell the truth about anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NPR did a story about how these people are kidnapped and forced to work and put in cages. No question it is occurring and Americans are buying from them.
> 
> Black society is fucked up. Did you hear about the women who killed her 2 kids and put them in the freezer? Where was the father? A white guy like me would have been there for the kids.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Casey Anthony and Justin Ross proves white fathers fail and white society is fucked up..


----------



## Anonymous1977

sealybobo said:


> NPR did a story about how these people are kidnapped and forced to work and put in cages. No question it is occurring and Americans are buying from them.
> 
> Black society is fucked up. Did you hear about the women who killed her 2 kids and put them in the freezer? Where was the father? A white guy like me would have been there for the kids.


 
Well, as Black Americans suffer from the attacks that happen to them in this country and the REPAIR that was never done after our DESTRUCTIVE slavery experience, why don't you try to stop evil White racists in this country  from hurting Blacks, if you are so concerned about Black American life...a good place to begin would be to stop your government from doing things discussed in the following thread from another site:

Black People Politics - Undercover agents of the American government disturbing good communications at Black websites. Why 17 Years Online 

Anonymous1977


----------



## sealybobo

E


Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if your evil hateful race can be trusted to tell the truth about anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NPR did a story about how these people are kidnapped and forced to work and put in cages. No question it is occurring and Americans are buying from them.
> 
> Black society is fucked up. Did you hear about the women who killed her 2 kids and put them in the freezer? Where was the father? A white guy like me would have been there for the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Casey Anthony and Justin Ross proves white fathers fail and white society is fucked up..[/QUOTE
> Exceptions not the norm.
> 
> I won't argue its a problem in white society too. I'm 100% Greek. No argument from me white america is fucked up. But our neighborhoods are safe. Why do you think not even black people will invest in black neighborhoods?]
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Anonymous1977 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR did a story about how these people are kidnapped and forced to work and put in cages. No question it is occurring and Americans are buying from them.
> 
> Black society is fucked up. Did you hear about the women who killed her 2 kids and put them in the freezer? Where was the father? A white guy like me would have been there for the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as Black Americans suffer from the attacks that happen to them in this country and the REPAIR that was never done after our DESTRUCTIVE slavery experience, why don't you try to stop evil White racists in this country  from hurting Blacks, if you are so concerned about Black American life...a good place to begin would be to stop your government from doing things discussed in the following thread from another site:
> 
> Black People Politics - Undercover agents of the American government disturbing good communications at Black websites. Why 17 Years Online
> 
> Anonymous1977
Click to expand...

I agree there is work on our end to be done. What are you guys going to do while you wait for whites to help? Stop having kids you won't raise.


----------



## sealybobo

I he


Anonymous1977 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR did a story about how these people are kidnapped and forced to work and put in cages. No question it is occurring and Americans are buying from them.
> 
> Black society is fucked up. Did you hear about the women who killed her 2 kids and put them in the freezer? Where was the father? A white guy like me would have been there for the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as Black Americans suffer from the attacks that happen to them in this country and the REPAIR that was never done after our DESTRUCTIVE slavery experience, why don't you try to stop evil White racists in this country  from hurting Blacks, if you are so concerned about Black American life...a good place to begin would be to stop your government from doing things discussed in the following thread from another site:
> 
> Black People Politics - Undercover agents of the American government disturbing good communications at Black websites. Why 17 Years Online
> 
> Anonymous1977
Click to expand...

I hear from usmb blacks anyone who wants to can easily leave the hood. So why dont they?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> E
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if your evil hateful race can be trusted to tell the truth about anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NPR did a story about how these people are kidnapped and forced to work and put in cages. No question it is occurring and Americans are buying from them.
> 
> Black society is fucked up. Did you hear about the women who killed her 2 kids and put them in the freezer? Where was the father? A white guy like me would have been there for the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Casey Anthony and Justin Ross proves white fathers fail and white society is fucked up..[/QUOTE
> Exceptions not the norm.
> 
> I won't argue its a problem in white society too. I'm 100% Greek. No argument from me white america is fucked up. But our neighborhoods are safe. Why do you think not even black people will invest in black neighborhoods?]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Same thing with Black society. Its an exception not the norm. Black people do buy home and invest in Black neighborhoods. Who told you they didnt?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> I he
> 
> 
> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR did a story about how these people are kidnapped and forced to work and put in cages. No question it is occurring and Americans are buying from them.
> 
> Black society is fucked up. Did you hear about the women who killed her 2 kids and put them in the freezer? Where was the father? A white guy like me would have been there for the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as Black Americans suffer from the attacks that happen to them in this country and the REPAIR that was never done after our DESTRUCTIVE slavery experience, why don't you try to stop evil White racists in this country  from hurting Blacks, if you are so concerned about Black American life...a good place to begin would be to stop your government from doing things discussed in the following thread from another site:
> 
> Black People Politics - Undercover agents of the American government disturbing good communications at Black websites. Why 17 Years Online
> 
> Anonymous1977
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear from usmb blacks anyone who wants to can easily leave the hood. So why dont they?
Click to expand...

I dont think you comprehend what you read. I said its simple not easy. Big difference.


----------



## Anonymous1977

sealybobo said:


> I agree there is work on our end to be done. What are you guys going to do while you wait for whites to help? Stop having kids you won't raise.



Lol I didn't say that Blacks need to "wait for help" from Whites...that is a part of your own sick racial
thinking against Blacks to interpret me saying (to you,) go and fight White racists as "Blacks need to wait for help from Whites"...I'm telling you since you are apparently so concerned with the negative ongoings in Black American communities, stop your government from assaulting Black leaders as a start to bettering things...

You have no qualifications to speak on Black American male (nor female) life, as your men are not sought out for destruction, nor was your race DEHUMANIZED by a centuries long slavery experience that did damage (to Blacks *as human beings*) that was never repaired, as your race continues to assault American Blacks.

So, if you are really so concerned with Blacks problems, you can start by fixing your government which is what *RESPONSIBLE* American citizens are supposed to do when the American government misbehaves, according to the Declaration of Independence...worry about your own irresponsibility before worrying about the irresponsibility of others, you silly f*ggot! lol

Anonymous1977


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> E
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese fisheries are full of slave labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if your evil hateful race can be trusted to tell the truth about anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NPR did a story about how these people are kidnapped and forced to work and put in cages. No question it is occurring and Americans are buying from them.
> 
> Black society is fucked up. Did you hear about the women who killed her 2 kids and put them in the freezer? Where was the father? A white guy like me would have been there for the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Casey Anthony and Justin Ross proves white fathers fail and white society is fucked up..[/QUOTE
> Exceptions not the norm.
> 
> I won't argue its a problem in white society too. I'm 100% Greek. No argument from me white america is fucked up. But our neighborhoods are safe. Why do you think not even black people will invest in black neighborhoods?]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing with Black society. Its an exception not the norm. Black people do buy home and invest in Black neighborhoods. Who told you they didnt?
Click to expand...

Not enough. Corporations should be opening up factories in the hood but they'd rather go overseas or come to the white burbs


Anonymous1977 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there is work on our end to be done. What are you guys going to do while you wait for whites to help? Stop having kids you won't raise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I didn't say that Blacks need to "wait for help" from Whites...that is a part of your own sick racial
> thinking against Blacks to interpret me saying (to you,) go and fight White racists as "Blacks need to wait for help from Whites"...I'm telling you since you are apparently so concerned with the negative ongoings in Black American communities, stop your government from assaulting Black leaders as a start to bettering things...
> 
> You have no qualifications to speak on Black American male (nor female) life, as your men are not sought out for destruction, nor was your race DEHUMANIZED by a centuries long slavery experience that did damage (to Blacks *as human beings*) that was never repaired, as your race continues to assault American Blacks.
> 
> So, if you are really so concerned with Blacks problems, you can start by fixing your government which is what *RESPONSIBLE* American citizens are supposed to do when the American government misbehaves, according to the Declaration of Independence...worry about your own irresponsibility before worrying about the irresponsibility of others, you silly f*ggot! lol
> 
> Anonymous1977
Click to expand...

I think the government has done a lot for blacks. Not enough but a lot. I dont think blacks have done as well as they should have. Where is the black microsoft hiring blacks in Detroit flint and saginaw. Theyrebgoing to have to stop all the single mother stuff which is leading to all the violent crime. Young black males with no fathers.

I'm a liberal. I'll support almost every idea you bring up. I'm saying blacks have to start doing better. Better in school parenting crime and business. 

By the way I'm 100% Greek. We were enslaved by the turks longer than blacks in america.


----------



## sealybobo

Anonymous1977 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there is work on our end to be done. What are you guys going to do while you wait for whites to help? Stop having kids you won't raise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I didn't say that Blacks need to "wait for help" from Whites...that is a part of your own sick racial
> thinking against Blacks to interpret me saying (to you,) go and fight White racists as "Blacks need to wait for help from Whites"...I'm telling you since you are apparently so concerned with the negative ongoings in Black American communities, stop your government from assaulting Black leaders as a start to bettering things...
> 
> You have no qualifications to speak on Black American male (nor female) life, as your men are not sought out for destruction, nor was your race DEHUMANIZED by a centuries long slavery experience that did damage (to Blacks *as human beings*) that was never repaired, as your race continues to assault American Blacks.
> 
> So, if you are really so concerned with Blacks problems, you can start by fixing your government which is what *RESPONSIBLE* American citizens are supposed to do when the American government misbehaves, according to the Declaration of Independence...worry about your own irresponsibility before worrying about the irresponsibility of others, you silly f*ggot! lol
> 
> Anonymous1977
Click to expand...

Blacks wouldn't need me to petition the government for them if they voted.

Yes white people dont vote too but we dont have it as bad as blacks do. 

Dont vote dont matter.


----------



## Anonymous1977

sealybobo said:


> I think the government has done a lot for blacks. Not enough but a lot. I dont think blacks have done as well as they should have. Where is the black microsoft hiring blacks in Detroit flint and saginaw. Theyrebgoing to have to stop all the single mother stuff which is leading to all the violent crime. Young black males with no fathers.
> 
> I'm a liberal. I'll support almost every idea you bring up. I'm saying blacks have to start doing better. Better in school parenting crime and business.
> 
> By the way I'm 100% Greek. We were enslaved by the turks longer than blacks in america.



And like I said, punk you have no qualifications to speak on American life for Black males...are you too stupid to read and comprehend? (the responsibility of American citizens is to fix their government when it misbehaves, so it would be wiser, jack-*ss, to worry about one's own irresponsibilities before worrying about other's irresponsibilites.)

Why don't I study history as an American Black male?  It is because your race LIES SO MUCH and  is SO EVIL that I have learned that I can't trust everything I read...you are probably lying you f*cking skunk about your "enslavement," but trash like you would be expected to lie.

So, worry about yourself before worrying about others...and that energy that you displayed here to assault a Black male: "Theyrebgoing to have to...," mocking American Black dialects, how many other STINKing Whites like yourself are in positions of power in America to assault Black males?

F*ck you! and have a bad night. lol

Anonymous1977


----------



## sealybobo

Anonymous1977 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the government has done a lot for blacks. Not enough but a lot. I dont think blacks have done as well as they should have. Where is the black microsoft hiring blacks in Detroit flint and saginaw. Theyrebgoing to have to stop all the single mother stuff which is leading to all the violent crime. Young black males with no fathers.
> 
> I'm a liberal. I'll support almost every idea you bring up. I'm saying blacks have to start doing better. Better in school parenting crime and business.
> 
> By the way I'm 100% Greek. We were enslaved by the turks longer than blacks in america.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And like I said, punk you have no qualifications to speak on American life for Black males...are you too stupid to read and comprehend? (the responsibility of American citizens is to fix their government when it misbehaves, so it would be wiser, jack-*ss, to worry about one's own irresponsibilities before worrying about other's irresponsibilites.)
> 
> Why don't I study history as an American Black male?  It is because your race LIES SO MUCH and  is SO EVIL that I have learned that I can't trust everything I read...you are probably lying you f*cking skunk about your "enslavement," but trash like you would be expected to lie.
> 
> So, worry about yourself before worrying about others...and that energy that you displayed here to assault a Black male: "Theyrebgoing to have to...," mocking American Black dialects, how many other STINKing Whites like yourself are in positions of power in America to assault Black males?
> 
> F*ck you! and have a bad night. lol
> 
> Anonymous1977
Click to expand...

I avoid black neighborhoods and only worry about myself dont worry. Its mostly black on black but I do live dangerously close to where it could randomely harm me or my family so in a way me chastizing blacks is self serving. They just closed the last mall for blacks in southfield michigan. Basically Detroit and it fucking closed! Now they're going to come to our malls. Now we'll need more security and car insurance goes up when carjackings occur.

Black utopia. What is this south Africa? Many rich and middle class blacks agree and they fled the ghetto never looked back.


----------



## ninja007

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key word: joke
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
Click to expand...


thats because most whites own a home.


----------



## Unkotare

Troll thread keeps trollin' on...


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be funny if no truth to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  Stereotypes don't exist unless there's a reason to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying all white people are hoarders is a good stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a good stereotype since I don't know even one white hoarder.  Back to the drawing board for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the show Hoarders. 99% of them are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats because most whites own a home.
Click to expand...

Thats no excuse for you to be nasty.


----------



## Taz

Black chicks just aren't that attractive to white guys.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Black chicks just aren't that attractive to white guys.


Translation.....Black women wont even acknowledge my presence.


----------



## NLT

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black chicks just aren't that attractive to white guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation.....Black women wont even acknowledge my presence.
Click to expand...

The ratio of ugly black women to good looking black women is at least 100 to 1.


----------



## Asclepias

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black chicks just aren't that attractive to white guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation.....Black women wont even acknowledge my presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ratio of ugly black women to good looking black women is at least 100 to 1.
Click to expand...

So now all the Black women turning you down are ugly? Sounds like sour grapes to me.


----------



## NLT

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black chicks just aren't that attractive to white guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation.....Black women wont even acknowledge my presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ratio of ugly black women to good looking black women is at least 100 to 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now all the Black women turning you down are ugly? Sounds like sour grapes to me.
Click to expand...

I never hit on black women, never have never will.


----------



## Asclepias

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black chicks just aren't that attractive to white guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation.....Black women wont even acknowledge my presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ratio of ugly black women to good looking black women is at least 100 to 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now all the Black women turning you down are ugly? Sounds like sour grapes to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never hit on black women, never have never will.
Click to expand...

Translation....."I cant work up the nerve to face the humiliating laughter my attempt would cause."


----------



## Anonymous1977

NLT said:


> The ratio of ugly black women to good looking black women is at least 100 to 1.



Lol...sure, STINKo lol...why would people like this ever be trusted to tell the truth:







And speaking of ugly women (see picture, STINKy) lol

Anonymous1977


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black chicks just aren't that attractive to white guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation.....Black women wont even acknowledge my presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ratio of ugly black women to good looking black women is at least 100 to 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now all the Black women turning you down are ugly? Sounds like sour grapes to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never hit on black women, never have never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation....."I cant work up the nerve to face the humiliating laughter my attempt would cause."
Click to expand...

I've never been low-rent enough to meet any black women anyways.


----------



## squeeze berry

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black chicks just aren't that attractive to white guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation.....Black women wont even acknowledge my presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ratio of ugly black women to good looking black women is at least 100 to 1.
Click to expand...



IMO the nice looking black women have white features

I just prefer white, asian and indian women.

my preference, to each his own


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw is reading this thread and touching himself in ways no woman of any 'race' ever has or will. Poor, sad loser.


----------



## eots

Anonymous1977 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratio of ugly black women to good looking black women is at least 100 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...sure, STINKo lol...why would people like this ever be trusted to tell the truth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of ugly women (see picture, STINKy) lol
> 
> Anonymous1977
Click to expand...

the one beside her is cute


----------



## ChrisL

Who cares who other people date?  If you like black women, then date black women, and if you don't, then don't date them.  Problem solved.  Phew, thank goodness I'm here to help.


----------



## MeBelle

Attraction has no color.

What a bunch of stupid in this thread.


----------



## MikeK

Anonymous1977 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ratio of ugly black women to good looking black women is at least 100 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...sure, STINKo lol...why would people like this ever be trusted to tell the truth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of ugly women (see picture, STINKy) lol
> 
> Anonymous1977
Click to expand...

This is unnecessarily provocative stupidity.  Because it presumes there are no decent, productive, law-abiding Blacks who deserve to be let alone.


----------



## MikeK

ClosedCaption said:


> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert


What is, "twerking?"


----------



## Meathead

Very few black women appeal to those of other races not only physically but sometimes find their behavior obnoxious. A very few who are acceptable do become involved with those of other races often form relationships.


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Very few black women appeal to those of other races not only physically but sometimes find their behavior obnoxious. A very few who are acceptable do become involved with those of other races often form relationships.




Are those your scientific findings, professor?


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few black women appeal to those of other races not only physically but sometimes find their behavior obnoxious. A very few who are acceptable do become involved with those of other races often form relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your scientific findings, professor?
Click to expand...

No young flunky. They are based on empirical knowledge and widely recognized though seldomly spoken.


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few black women appeal to those of other races not only physically but sometimes find their behavior obnoxious. A very few who are acceptable do become involved with those of other races often form relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your scientific findings, professor?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No young flunky. They are based on empirical knowledge and widely recognized though seldomly spoken.
Click to expand...



In other words you are talking out your racist ass.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.


Are you serious???


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few black women appeal to those of other races not only physically but sometimes find their behavior obnoxious. A very few who are acceptable do become involved with those of other races often form relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your scientific findings, professor?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No young flunky. They are based on empirical knowledge and widely recognized though seldomly spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you are talking out your racist ass.
Click to expand...

If talking about what you really believe is considered talking off a racist ass,  then so be it. I, on the other hand would suggest you're a self-righteous twat.


----------



## MikeK

Muhammed said:


> I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.


The problem with prostitution in America is the stigma imposed on it by the largely hypocritical sense of public morality, one effect of which is the perception that all prostitutes are miserable, desperately impoverished drug addicts and/or victims of pimps and human traffickers.  But the extent to which such circumstances exist is a direct consequence of insanely counterproductive prohibitions.

If prostitution were legal, properly regulated and supervised by police and health authorities, and if drug addiction were treated as a medical problem rather than a law-enforcement concern, the ugly aspect of prostitution, i.e., the degenerate, diseased streetwalker category, would promptly disappear and a profusion of relatively _ordinary_ women (and men) would happily engage in what truly is the "oldest profession."   As it is, men who for one reason or other are unable to, or simply don't care to, engage in relationships with women, are forced to engage in what the Criminal Law refers to as "promoting prostitution," and they, along with the prostitutes they consort with, are burdened with criminal records -- or imprisoned.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious???
Click to expand...

Yes why? You think black men are good for black women? Why? What do they offer? Do they stay faithful? Can they afford to raise kids? Are they even interested? 

I'm sure you know the stereotype about Arabic men. Would you be happy if you daughter or sister was marrying an Arab guy?

Are you black?


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few black women appeal to those of other races not only physically but sometimes find their behavior obnoxious. A very few who are acceptable do become involved with those of other races often form relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your scientific findings, professor?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No young flunky. They are based on empirical knowledge and widely recognized though seldomly spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you are talking out your racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If talking about what you really believe is considered talking off a racist ass,  then so be it.
Click to expand...


Fine, you racist ass.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.


almost makes you feel sorry for hapless white guys who get "jumped" by black women claiming, you do it you own it.


----------



## Synthaholic

_*Black Women Should Date White Men*_


I'm all in favor of that just on general principle!


----------



## sealybobo

MikeK said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with prostitution in America is the stigma imposed on it by the largely hypocritical sense of public morality, one effect of which is the perception that all prostitutes are miserable, desperately impoverished drug addicts and/or victims of pimps and human traffickers.  But the extent to which such circumstances exist is a direct consequence of insanely counterproductive prohibitions.
> 
> If prostitution were legal, properly regulated and supervised by police and health authorities, and if drug addiction were treated as a medical problem rather than a law-enforcement concern, the ugly aspect of prostitution, i.e., the degenerate, diseased streetwalker category, would promptly disappear and a profusion of relatively _ordinary_ women (and men) would happily engage in what truly is the "oldest profession."   As it is, men who for one reason or other are unable to, or simply don't care to, engage in relationships with women, are forced to engage in what the Criminal Law refers to as "promoting prostitution," and they, along with the prostitutes they consort with, are burdened with criminal records -- or imprisoned.
Click to expand...

Its like legal marijuana though because I'm not paying $250 for an ounce or a piece of ass.

There are a lot of $20 hookers hooked on heroine or perscription pills they'll let you fuck them for $20. Kids sleeping in the next room. These women are really desperate.


----------



## MikeK

sealybobo said:


> Its like legal marijuana though because I'm not paying $250 for an ounce or a piece of ass.
> 
> There are a lot of $20 hookers hooked on heroine or perscription pills they'll let you fuck them for $20. Kids sleeping in the next room. These women are really desperate.


If drug addiction were treated like the medical problem it is these women would not need to resort to prostitution.  The _War On Drugs_ is a social cancer.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious???
Click to expand...

Do you know michelle Obama was hesitant to date barrack at first because he's half white? Lucky for her she got jungle fever.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know michelle Obama was hesitant to date barrack at first because he's half white? Lucky for her she got jungle fever.
Click to expand...


That's ridiculous.

Every black in America has some white blood. The only ones that don't just jumped off a jet from Liberia or Kenya.


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> Attraction has no color.
> 
> What a bunch of stupid in this thread.



Absolutely.  If I met a black guy that I was attracted to, I would date him.  I wouldn't let anything stupid like his skin color stop me!  If he was a good guy who had his shit together and I was attracted to him . . .  you betcha!


----------



## ChrisL

MikeK said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
Click to expand...


You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.


----------



## MikeK

ChrisL said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
Click to expand...

Thank you.  

I've seen that but didn't know there is a term assigned to it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

MikeK said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've seen that but didn't know there is a term assigned to it.
Click to expand...


one of my fav topics


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have several friends who are or were prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with prostitution in America is the stigma imposed on it by the largely hypocritical sense of public morality, one effect of which is the perception that all prostitutes are miserable, desperately impoverished drug addicts and/or victims of pimps and human traffickers.  But the extent to which such circumstances exist is a direct consequence of insanely counterproductive prohibitions.
> 
> If prostitution were legal, properly regulated and supervised by police and health authorities, and if drug addiction were treated as a medical problem rather than a law-enforcement concern, the ugly aspect of prostitution, i.e., the degenerate, diseased streetwalker category, would promptly disappear and a profusion of relatively _ordinary_ women (and men) would happily engage in what truly is the "oldest profession."   As it is, men who for one reason or other are unable to, or simply don't care to, engage in relationships with women, are forced to engage in what the Criminal Law refers to as "promoting prostitution," and they, along with the prostitutes they consort with, are burdened with criminal records -- or imprisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like legal marijuana though because I'm not paying $250 for an ounce or a piece of ass.
> 
> There are a lot of $20 hookers hooked on heroine or perscription pills they'll let you fuck them for $20. Kids sleeping in the next room. These women are really desperate.
Click to expand...

i am looking for nice girls who are PayPal friendly.


----------



## MikeK

sealybobo said:


> Its like legal marijuana though because I'm not paying $250 for an ounce or a piece of ass.


The only reason (presently) legal marijuana costs $250 oz.is the extremely limited availability and the accompanying absence of competition.  If the Colorado legalization example is successful and the trend spreads, growth, packaging, marketing and distribution will promote competitive price reduction.  

The only thing that will keep the price high under those conditions is taxation, which will promote bootlegging.  And the same circumstances will apply to prostitution.  Only public pressure on elected officials will eliminate the tax problem -- but it can be done.


----------



## sealybobo

MikeK said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its like legal marijuana though because I'm not paying $250 for an ounce or a piece of ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason (presently) legal marijuana costs $250 oz.is the extremely limited availability and the accompanying absence of competition.  If the Colorado legalization example is successful and the trend spreads, growth, packaging, marketing and distribution will promote competitive price reduction.
> 
> The only thing that will keep the price high under those conditions is taxation, which will promote bootlegging.  And the same circumstances will apply to prostitution.  Only public pressure on elected officials will eliminate the tax problem -- but it can be done.
Click to expand...

Competition is already in action. I'm now getting good shit for $150 and I'm legal. Michigan has the law too.


----------



## sealybobo

MikeK said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its like legal marijuana though because I'm not paying $250 for an ounce or a piece of ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason (presently) legal marijuana costs $250 oz.is the extremely limited availability and the accompanying absence of competition.  If the Colorado legalization example is successful and the trend spreads, growth, packaging, marketing and distribution will promote competitive price reduction.
> 
> The only thing that will keep the price high under those conditions is taxation, which will promote bootlegging.  And the same circumstances will apply to prostitution.  Only public pressure on elected officials will eliminate the tax problem -- but it can be done.
Click to expand...

Dont forget us private business owners are only willing to go so low. Lots of other things factor in besides taxes. Collusion, quality, black market.

People are going to try to avoid taxes and not report everything they grow.


----------



## danielpalos

i believe nice girl friends should be PayPal friendly in modern times.


----------



## Huey

longknife said:


> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.


Black women don't want lil dick crackas


----------



## squeeze berry

Huey said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel there should be more interracial marriages. Might just cool things down in general.
> 
> 
> 
> Black women don't want lil dick crackas
Click to expand...



dey cant gits de crackas

dey fugly


----------



## ninja007

black men won't even stay with a black women.


----------



## danielpalos

i still say black women should advance the Cause of equality so they can gang up on lonely white guys in the shower and insist on fornicating them into relationships in modern times.


----------



## Christina Barrett

I'm Eurasian and got interested in dating Eurasian.  I would like white maybe.  I just need to see the chemistry.  I think whites are generally very sloppy. The kids would be stuck up to me for no reason.


----------



## Unkotare

Christina Barrett said:


> I'm Eurasian and got interested in dating Eurasian.  I would like white maybe.  I just need to see the chemistry.  I think whites are generally very sloppy. The kids would be stuck up to me for no reason.





???


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
Click to expand...

Actually twerking is the American version of the traditional Mapouka dance from West Africa. It got popular when white women started copying Black women.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually twerking is the American version of the traditional Mapouka dance from West Africa. It got popular when white women started copying Black women.
Click to expand...


Black women and the Black family have been historically destroyed and deliberately separated by the White male
slave master. To suggest that black females should date white males , after so many years of deliberate rascism
and the historical rape of the black female is insulting and absurd. Moreover the conscious effort to underempoly black men in the society is , and to imprison black males makes the suggestion all the more offensive.


----------



## Asclepias

52ndStreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually twerking is the American version of the traditional Mapouka dance from West Africa. It got popular when white women started copying Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black women and the Black family have been historically destroyed and deliberately separated by the White male
> slave master. To suggest that black females should date white males , after so many years of deliberate rascism
> and the historical rape of the black female is insulting and absurd. Moreover the conscious effort to underempoly black men in the society is , and to imprison black males makes the suggestion all the more offensive.
Click to expand...


I think you meant to direct this at the person that started the thread. I am of the mind that if a Black woman chooses to date a white man that's her choice. I find that the ones that do have either found true love or intensely hate themselves for being Black. In my mind the ones that find true love are not eligible and the ones that hate themselves are not suitable to be a wife to a Black man and mother to Black children.  I agree with the rest of your statement however. I would never encourage a Black woman to date white men for the reasons you listed.


----------



## Unkotare

How about people of any 'race' should date whoever the hell they want?


----------



## Christina Barrett

I want to date Eurasian maybe. I dunno if anyone else would go with me.


----------



## ChrisL

52ndStreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually twerking is the American version of the traditional Mapouka dance from West Africa. It got popular when white women started copying Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black women and the Black family have been historically destroyed and deliberately separated by the White male
> slave master. To suggest that black females should date white males , after so many years of deliberate rascism
> and the historical rape of the black female is insulting and absurd. Moreover the conscious effort to underempoly black men in the society is , and to imprison black males makes the suggestion all the more offensive.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but you don't get to make that decision.  Apparently, there are a lot of black women who would disagree with you and have no problems with dating white men, and they can date whoever they choose.  Perhaps you are the racist.


----------



## ChrisL

Christina Barrett said:


> I want to date Eurasian maybe. I dunno if anyone else would go with me.



So, go to a dating website.


----------



## 52ndStreet

ChrisL said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually twerking is the American version of the traditional Mapouka dance from West Africa. It got popular when white women started copying Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black women and the Black family have been historically destroyed and deliberately separated by the White male
> slave master. To suggest that black females should date white males , after so many years of deliberate rascism
> and the historical rape of the black female is insulting and absurd. Moreover the conscious effort to underempoly black men in the society is , and to imprison black males makes the suggestion all the more offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you don't get to make that decision.  Apparently, there are a lot of black women who would disagree with you and have no problems with dating white men, and they can date whoever they choose.  Perhaps you are the racist.
Click to expand...


Sure, typical white male response, always deny the facts. There are also many black females who will agree with me, and do not date white males just for the reasons that I stated in my post.
The fact remains that there have been years of slavery and racism by white males designed to split up
black men and women.  And this has been going on since the time of slavery. So for a white male to tell
black women to date white men is a bit of an insult in  many black inner city circles. Many blacks will
agree with me on this point.


----------



## ChrisL

52ndStreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually twerking is the American version of the traditional Mapouka dance from West Africa. It got popular when white women started copying Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black women and the Black family have been historically destroyed and deliberately separated by the White male
> slave master. To suggest that black females should date white males , after so many years of deliberate rascism
> and the historical rape of the black female is insulting and absurd. Moreover the conscious effort to underempoly black men in the society is , and to imprison black males makes the suggestion all the more offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you don't get to make that decision.  Apparently, there are a lot of black women who would disagree with you and have no problems with dating white men, and they can date whoever they choose.  Perhaps you are the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, typical white male response, always deny the facts. There are also many black females who will agree with me, and do not date white males just for the reasons that I stated in my post.
> The fact remains that there have been years of slavery and racism by white males designed to split up
> black men and women.  And this has been going on since the time of slavery. So for a white male to tell
> black women to date white men is a bit of an insult in  many black inner city circles. Many blacks will
> agree with me on this point.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not a white male, so you would be wrong.  I couldn't disagree with you more.


----------



## Asclepias

52ndStreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually twerking is the American version of the traditional Mapouka dance from West Africa. It got popular when white women started copying Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black women and the Black family have been historically destroyed and deliberately separated by the White male
> slave master. To suggest that black females should date white males , after so many years of deliberate rascism
> and the historical rape of the black female is insulting and absurd. Moreover the conscious effort to underempoly black men in the society is , and to imprison black males makes the suggestion all the more offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you don't get to make that decision.  Apparently, there are a lot of black women who would disagree with you and have no problems with dating white men, and they can date whoever they choose.  Perhaps you are the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, typical white male response, always deny the facts. There are also many black females who will agree with me, and do not date white males just for the reasons that I stated in my post.
> The fact remains that there have been years of slavery and racism by white males designed to split up
> black men and women.  And this has been going on since the time of slavery. So for a white male to tell
> black women to date white men is a bit of an insult in  many black inner city circles. Many blacks will
> agree with me on this point.
Click to expand...

Dont look at it as an insult. More like wishful thinking.


----------



## Taz

White guys don't go for black chicks in general... or chinks.


----------



## Asclepias

Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.


Nope, not true. We don't like your women; theyre too fat and they have no class. Not even rapists want to have sex with black women.


----------



## danielpalos

52ndStreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert
> 
> 
> 
> What is, "twerking?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what twerking is?  It's bending over and shaking your butt around, basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually twerking is the American version of the traditional Mapouka dance from West Africa. It got popular when white women started copying Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black women and the Black family have been historically destroyed and deliberately separated by the White male
> slave master. To suggest that black females should date white males , after so many years of deliberate rascism
> and the historical rape of the black female is insulting and absurd. Moreover the conscious effort to underempoly black men in the society is , and to imprison black males makes the suggestion all the more offensive.
Click to expand...

so, is it wrong for "affirmative action" for some black women, to be; simply jump a lonely white guy (in the shower if possible) and proclaim that if "you do it you own it" to get a "contract" out of him.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.


Because black guys can't afford a hooker.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> Because black guys can't afford a hooker.
Click to expand...

Black guys dont need hookers. Women come running after us....especially white women.


----------



## danielpalos

especially during black pride week.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> Because black guys can't afford a hooker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black guys dont need hookers. Women come running after us....especially white women.
Click to expand...

At least you don't dispute that black guys can't afford a hooker.


----------



## Liminal

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.


This is what happens when racism meets sexual confusion.


----------



## Iceweasel

I would be willing to date any gal that could afford me.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> Because black guys can't afford a hooker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black guys dont need hookers. Women come running after us....especially white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you don't dispute that black guys can't afford a hooker.
Click to expand...

Well you didnt dispute white guys have to pay for a Black hooker in order get some either.


----------



## danielpalos

In my case, it is the only way I can get some decent customer service.


----------



## ninja007

Asclepias said:


> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.




thats because black men dont have money in general.


----------



## sealybobo

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not true. We don't like your women; theyre too fat and they have no class. Not even rapists want to have sex with black women.
Click to expand...

They are usually cheaper. $100 compared to $40.


----------



## sealybobo

Liminal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when racism meets sexual confusion.
Click to expand...

If I was a slave owner I'd own a black woman for sure. Then fall in love. Like the guy on 14 years a slave.


----------



## ChrisL

I thought this was about dating, not prostitution . . .  

Anyway, thankfully this is a free country and women (whatever color) can date whomever they want.  It doesn't really matter what you guys think about it.  I don't think other people need to concern themselves.


----------



## danielpalos

yup; women should just insist men get used to you in modern times.


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats because black men dont have money in general.
Click to expand...

Like I told the other white boy.....Black guys dont need hookers. Women come running after us....especially white women. Dont try to deflect from the fact white guys love Black women but rarely have a chance unless they pay for a hooker.


----------



## danielpalos

What fixed Standard from the Sisterhood of Woman?


----------



## ninja007

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats because black men dont have money in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I told the other white boy.....Black guys dont need hookers. Women come running after us....especially white women. Dont try to deflect from the fact white guys love Black women but rarely have a chance unless they pay for a hooker.
Click to expand...


run to you where? in jail? lmfao.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when racism meets sexual confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a slave owner I'd own a black woman for sure. Then fall in love. Like the guy on 14 years a slave.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking moron.  So here you are in THIS thread complaining that single women with children who are black are not interested in dating you?  Seriously, I'm quite sure that no one is interested in dating you because you're a complete idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when racism meets sexual confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a slave owner I'd own a black woman for sure. Then fall in love. Like the guy on 14 years a slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  So here you are in THIS thread complaining that single women with children who are black are not interested in dating you?  Seriously, I'm quite sure that no one is interested in dating you because you're a complete idiot.
Click to expand...

I am NOT talking about dating black women with children Who am I jim carrey m me myself and Irene?


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats because black men dont have money in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I told the other white boy.....Black guys dont need hookers. Women come running after us....especially white women. Dont try to deflect from the fact white guys love Black women but rarely have a chance unless they pay for a hooker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> run to you where? in jail? lmfao.
Click to expand...

Yeah they run to to Black men in jail too.


----------



## ninja007

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats because black men dont have money in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I told the other white boy.....Black guys dont need hookers. Women come running after us....especially white women. Dont try to deflect from the fact white guys love Black women but rarely have a chance unless they pay for a hooker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> run to you where? in jail? lmfao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they run to to Black men in jail too.
Click to expand...


dude, 90% of these white "girls" are fat and ugly and they know no white man, who btw has self respect would even CONSIDER sleeping with them.


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats because black men dont have money in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I told the other white boy.....Black guys dont need hookers. Women come running after us....especially white women. Dont try to deflect from the fact white guys love Black women but rarely have a chance unless they pay for a hooker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> run to you where? in jail? lmfao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they run to to Black men in jail too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, 90% of these white "girls" are fat and ugly and they know no white man, who btw has self respect would even CONSIDER sleeping with them.
Click to expand...

90% of white girls are not fat and ugly. You think they are fat because you have a little dick. You say theyre  ugly because they wont give you the time of day. Lots of sour grapes.  BTW Miss America was boning a Black guy. Are you saying no white man wanted her?


----------



## sealybobo

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what the stats say about the customers of Black hookers. Predominantly white males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats because black men dont have money in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I told the other white boy.....Black guys dont need hookers. Women come running after us....especially white women. Dont try to deflect from the fact white guys love Black women but rarely have a chance unless they pay for a hooker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> run to you where? in jail? lmfao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they run to to Black men in jail too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, 90% of these white "girls" are fat and ugly and they know no white man, who btw has self respect would even CONSIDER sleeping with them.
Click to expand...

I'm watching the bachelorette to see if the black girl picks a white guy or black guy.


----------



## MikeK

Unkotare said:


> Because idiots like you are obsessed with division. you're even stupid enough to think the notion of race makes us different species.


Same species.  Different _sub_-species.

Like panthers and leopards.  Same silhouette, but look closer and their visible differences are readily apparent, as are their behavioral characteristics.


----------



## danielpalos

National Thong Day, right winger chics; monoculturalism, all the way!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when racism meets sexual confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a slave owner I'd own a black woman for sure. Then fall in love. Like the guy on 14 years a slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  So here you are in THIS thread complaining that single women with children who are black are not interested in dating you?  Seriously, I'm quite sure that no one is interested in dating you because you're a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am NOT talking about dating black women with children Who am I jim carrey m me myself and Irene?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face facts, you're a moron.
Click to expand...

Black Rachel on the bachelorette just threw out almost all the black guys. Omg I didn't see that happening. Smart girl


----------



## Synthaholic

Steinlight said:


> I will only marry a nice jewish girl


Inbreeding.


----------



## Synthaholic

The idea of a Black girlfriend is much more appealing than the reality of a Black girlfriend.  Sure, the sex is great but they are high maintenance.


----------



## danielpalos

I prefer women who are good _team players_, regardless of color.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.



Black society is fucked up according to who?

You? 

Personally I could care less who black women date.


----------



## IM2

Synthaholic said:


> The idea of a Black girlfriend is much more appealing than the reality of a Black girlfriend.  Sure, the sex is great but they are high maintenance.



Most women are high maintenance.


----------



## yiostheoy

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.


Nobody wants the black babes.

All the Negro bucks want white women.

All the white guys want Asian women.

Asian men cannot fokk Negro women because their d!cks are too small.


----------



## sealybobo

yiostheoy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the black babes.
> 
> All the Negro bucks want white women.
> 
> All the white guys want Asian women.
> 
> Asian men cannot fokk Negro women because their d!cks are too small.
Click to expand...

I want a hot Indian woman


----------



## Luddly Neddite

yiostheoy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the black babes.
> 
> All the Negro bucks want white women.
> 
> All the white guys want Asian women.
> 
> Asian men cannot fokk Negro women because their d!cks are too small.
Click to expand...



yiostheoy

Yet another little white boy who knows he can never compete with a Black man, can never measure up.

I can smell the failure on you impotent little white boys from here.

Not to mention that you're typical of the fake christians here - full of lies and hatred for your fellow man. The irony is that the Jesus you say  you love was black. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mudda

Beauty and brains are just not a combo that you find in black women. I'll pass.


----------



## Mudda

sealybobo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the black babes.
> 
> All the Negro bucks want white women.
> 
> All the white guys want Asian women.
> 
> Asian men cannot fokk Negro women because their d!cks are too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a hot Indian woman
Click to expand...

No such thing


----------



## sealybobo

Luddly Neddite said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the black babes.
> 
> All the Negro bucks want white women.
> 
> All the white guys want Asian women.
> 
> Asian men cannot fokk Negro women because their d!cks are too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy
> 
> Yet another little white boy who knows he can never compete with a Black man, can never measure up.
> 
> I can smell the failure on you impotent little white boys from here.
> 
> Not to mention that you're typical of the fake christians here - full of lies and hatred for your fellow man. The irony is that the Jesus you say  you love was black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I give you black people shit because I think you need to do better but there is so much that you are right about I still side with you despite the fact it is very hard to defend a poor black woman with 5 kids from 5 different guys. It's her fault she's a loser and her kids will all most likely be losers. 

And to top it off they don't vote.

And yes I can say the same thing about poor white trash too but because we live in a society that favors white people I think it's more important for poor blacks to start changing the way they behave. 

If I lived in a racist black country and I was poor I would take education more seriously. I wouldn't have kids I couldn't afford. I wouldn't disrespect racist black cops. And I'd learn eubonics


----------



## danielpalos

Women are welcome to "close their eyes and use their imagination", with me.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

jillian said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to date a big ass, big mouth bomqueesha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah... you aren't a racist or anything....
Click to expand...



NLT is still smarter nag over getting turned down. 

These poor little white "men" are so transparent.

[emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ClosedCaption said:


> Typical white guy: I heard that black girls have an extra vertebrae and thats why they are so good as twerking.  Now lemme tell ya about what black girls should do....
> Then I'll finish with what every black should do because as you can tell by the vertebrae comment earlier...I'm an expert




What racist cupcakes like this bunch fear is what Black men can do. 

[emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mad Scientist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a beautiful girl out of the hood if she's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> But you know the old saying: "You take the Girl out of the Hood, but you can't take the Hood out of the Girl".
Click to expand...



That s okay. She wouldn't have anything to do with losers like you.

And that's why you hate them.

.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

sealybobo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the black babes.
> 
> All the Negro bucks want white women.
> 
> All the white guys want Asian women.
> 
> Asian men cannot fokk Negro women because their d!cks are too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy
> 
> Yet another little white boy who knows he can never compete with a Black man, can never measure up.
> 
> I can smell the failure on you impotent little white boys from here.
> 
> Not to mention that you're typical of the fake christians here - full of lies and hatred for your fellow man. The irony is that the Jesus you say  you love was black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give you black people shit because I think you need to do better but there is so much that you are right about I still side with you despite the fact it is very hard to defend a poor black woman with 5 kids from 5 different guys. It's her fault she's a loser and her kids will all most likely be losers.
> 
> And to top it off they don't vote.
> 
> And yes I can say the same thing about poor white trash too but because we live in a society that favors white people I think it's more important for poor blacks to start changing the way they behave.
> 
> If I lived in a racist black country and I was poor I would take education more seriously. I wouldn't have kids I couldn't afford. I wouldn't disrespect racist black cops. And I'd learn eubonics
Click to expand...



I'm white bread, just like you. But, unlike you, I'm not stupid and I don't blame others if I fail.

The same bunch of pathetic losers are here every day, all whining and begging because they can't measure up, can't have what they want, and it's always the fault of Blacks, Hispanics, Muslims. 

Education? I know quite a few Black people and they're all better educated and more successful than you or the rest of you ignorant and wits.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## sealybobo

Luddly Neddite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the black babes.
> 
> All the Negro bucks want white women.
> 
> All the white guys want Asian women.
> 
> Asian men cannot fokk Negro women because their d!cks are too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy
> 
> Yet another little white boy who knows he can never compete with a Black man, can never measure up.
> 
> I can smell the failure on you impotent little white boys from here.
> 
> Not to mention that you're typical of the fake christians here - full of lies and hatred for your fellow man. The irony is that the Jesus you say  you love was black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give you black people shit because I think you need to do better but there is so much that you are right about I still side with you despite the fact it is very hard to defend a poor black woman with 5 kids from 5 different guys. It's her fault she's a loser and her kids will all most likely be losers.
> 
> And to top it off they don't vote.
> 
> And yes I can say the same thing about poor white trash too but because we live in a society that favors white people I think it's more important for poor blacks to start changing the way they behave.
> 
> If I lived in a racist black country and I was poor I would take education more seriously. I wouldn't have kids I couldn't afford. I wouldn't disrespect racist black cops. And I'd learn eubonics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white bread, just like you. But, unlike you, I'm not stupid and I don't blame others if I fail.
> 
> The same bunch of pathetic losers are here every day, all whining and begging because they can't measure up, can't have what they want, and it's always the fault of Blacks, Hispanics, Muslims.
> 
> Education? I know quite a few Black people and they're all better educated and more successful than you or the rest of you ignorant and wits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

The only one their more educated than is you. That's all you can say for sure. 

Are they more educated than you?

To be more educated than me they'd have to have their doctorate because I have a master's you dumb fuck


----------



## Snouter

I would actually not mind inseminating an intelligent, healthy (no std which is rare) afro american female.  But I just don't want to have anything to do with they youngster although he or she would probably be very talented.  I also enjoy jewish broads.


----------



## sealybobo

Snouter said:


> I would actually not mind inseminating an intelligent, healthy (no std which is rare) afro american female.  But I just don't want to have anything to do with they youngster although he or she would probably be very talented.  I also enjoy jewish broads.


It would be easy mentoring shorty but I would feel like Jim Carrey in me myself and Irene.

Funny because I'm watching blackish and the father on blackish was one of jims black kids in me myself and irene


----------



## Mad Scientist

Black wimmen are easy. Just give them a few empty compliments and their panties fall off. If they're slim that is.


----------



## ptbw forever

Luddly Neddite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the black babes.
> 
> All the Negro bucks want white women.
> 
> All the white guys want Asian women.
> 
> Asian men cannot fokk Negro women because their d!cks are too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy
> 
> Yet another little white boy who knows he can never compete with a Black man, can never measure up.
> 
> I can smell the failure on you impotent little white boys from here.
> 
> Not to mention that you're typical of the fake christians here - full of lies and hatred for your fellow man. The irony is that the Jesus you say  you love was black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give you black people shit because I think you need to do better but there is so much that you are right about I still side with you despite the fact it is very hard to defend a poor black woman with 5 kids from 5 different guys. It's her fault she's a loser and her kids will all most likely be losers.
> 
> And to top it off they don't vote.
> 
> And yes I can say the same thing about poor white trash too but because we live in a society that favors white people I think it's more important for poor blacks to start changing the way they behave.
> 
> If I lived in a racist black country and I was poor I would take education more seriously. I wouldn't have kids I couldn't afford. I wouldn't disrespect racist black cops. And I'd learn eubonics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white bread, just like you. But, unlike you, I'm not stupid and I don't blame others if I fail.
> 
> The same bunch of pathetic losers are here every day, all whining and begging because they can't measure up, can't have what they want, and it's always the fault of Blacks, Hispanics, Muslims.
> 
> Education? I know quite a few Black people and they're all better educated and more successful than you or the rest of you ignorant and wits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

You are a cuckold wimp and just too stupid to realize it.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

my first and second wives were both black, my ethnic preference in dating has changed, and I think some of it has to do with my evolution politically.


----------



## ptbw forever

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> my first and second wives were both black, my ethnic preference in dating has changed, and I think some of it has to do with my evolution politically.


So, you are dating white women now?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first and second wives were both black, my ethnic preference in dating has changed, and I think some of it has to do with my evolution politically.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are dating white women now?
Click to expand...

right now I am dating a lebanese woman, but my preference is for viet, laotian, khmer, or thai women.


----------



## ptbw forever

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first and second wives were both black, my ethnic preference in dating has changed, and I think some of it has to do with my evolution politically.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are dating white women now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right now I am dating a lebanese woman, but my preference is for viet, laotian, khmer, or thai women.
Click to expand...

Not particularly conservative(in a western context) women....


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first and second wives were both black, my ethnic preference in dating has changed, and I think some of it has to do with my evolution politically.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are dating white women now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right now I am dating a lebanese woman, but my preference is for viet, laotian, khmer, or thai women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not particularly conservative(in a western context) women....
Click to expand...

most of the viet/SE Asian  women Ive dated are conservative/libertarian


----------



## sealybobo

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first and second wives were both black, my ethnic preference in dating has changed, and I think some of it has to do with my evolution politically.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are dating white women now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right now I am dating a lebanese woman, but my preference is for viet, laotian, khmer, or thai women.
Click to expand...

Lesbians are tough to get unless you're my buddy who's got a hot swinger girlfriend then they let you fuck them just to get to her.

I'm dating a black girl from Detroit and just met a white woman at the dog park. I think I can juggle for a little bit and one might fall through. Renee vs Jane. Maybe they will swing. I doubt it.


----------



## sealybobo

Synthaholic said:


> The idea of a Black girlfriend is much more appealing than the reality of a Black girlfriend.  Sure, the sex is great but they are high maintenance.


The bachelorette just narrowed it down to two guys. She dumped the black guy and kept two whites. Ones Hispanic but that's basically white. 

I was so curious what she would do. She went white! She took my advice. Maybe more black girls will try


----------



## sealybobo

Synthaholic said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will only marry a nice jewish girl
> 
> 
> 
> Inbreeding.
Click to expand...

He will die alone. He said nice. Good luck finding a nice Jewish girl. Lol


----------



## flacaltenn

*So --- Is this ready to go to Health and LifeStyle --- or the Flame Zone?  Show of hands. You're all opening up so well here -- I'd hate to bust all the therapy that's here. There WAS a topic. Now it's more like Group Dating Analysis.   At least cut the trolling. 
*


----------



## Conservative65

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.



White men are too smart.  At least most of us.


----------



## sealybobo

Mad Scientist said:


> Black wimmen are easy. Just give them a few empty compliments and their panties fall off. If they're slim that is.


I hear you're supposed to refer to their features like, "hey brown eyes" fbj said they like that


----------



## sealybobo

Was my post that the black bachelorette picked a white guy over a black guy deleted? That is totally on topic! Moderator, why did you delete that? Why don't you delete all the other B's posts that have nothing to do with this subject?

I found it interesting she had so many brothers to choose from and chose a white.

My theory is these black women are being kept from us white men. Black society (men and women) really don't like their women dating white guys. I know because I've dated black women.

White guys don't like white women dating black guys but for some reason white women don't care.

The black bachelorette lives among mostly white people in Texas. So exposing black women to white dudes will get more black women to date outside their race. This will get those women out of the ghettos. This is why we need to break up the ghettos. They're holding their women back.

Then we will free Mexican, Arab, Indian and Asian women. They clearly are being pressured to date those little dick mofos.

Unless Arab women like having their genitals mutilated


----------



## sealybobo

And do Indian women really like arranged marriage


----------



## sealybobo

flacaltenn said:


> *So --- Is this ready to go to Health and LifeStyle --- or the Flame Zone?  Show of hands. You're all opening up so well here -- I'd hate to bust all the therapy that's here. There WAS a topic. Now it's more like Group Dating Analysis.   At least cut the trolling. *


Then leave us alone. Are you over policing? This thread seems harmless and I'm serious when I say I find it funny that blacks will say we are racist if we don't want our white women dating black guys but the black community is very against black women dating white guys.

It's not that black women don't want to date white guys they do. But their friends and family will give them shit. And the things they say, if a white talked about keeping their race pure, would come off as very racist.

Maybe blacks have more to worry about. If they start mixing with whites they are only 12% of the population. They may be worried their race is going to disappear.

I say the only race that matters is the human race


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
Click to expand...

What is it? What makes you stay away from black women? Let's say you see a beautiful black woman and you have a nice conversation and she gives you an opening to ask her out. Why would skin pigment deter you?


----------



## Conservative65

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it? What makes you stay away from black women? Let's say you see a beautiful black woman and you have a nice conversation and she gives you an opening to ask her out. Why would skin pigment deter you?
Click to expand...


I already answered the question.


----------



## danielpalos

Black chics just need to claim, the want to help us practice our Client Relations, Diversity, and Stress Management in a team oriented environment, whenever possible.


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it? What makes you stay away from black women? Let's say you see a beautiful black woman and you have a nice conversation and she gives you an opening to ask her out. Why would skin pigment deter you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already answered the question.
Click to expand...

Answer it again please.  Be serious.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it? What makes you stay away from black women? Let's say you see a beautiful black woman and you have a nice conversation and she gives you an opening to ask her out. Why would skin pigment deter you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the rest of her family and friends are like gorillas, only not as friendly.
Click to expand...


I wonder if this is going to last or after awhile is he going to realize after awhile he's with a black girl


----------



## Mudda

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it? What makes you stay away from black women? Let's say you see a beautiful black woman and you have a nice conversation and she gives you an opening to ask her out. Why would skin pigment deter you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the rest of her family and friends are like gorillas, only not as friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is going to last or after awhile is he going to realize after awhile he's with a black girl
Click to expand...

Hopefully for his sake, she's an orphan.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it? What makes you stay away from black women? Let's say you see a beautiful black woman and you have a nice conversation and she gives you an opening to ask her out. Why would skin pigment deter you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the rest of her family and friends are like gorillas, only not as friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is going to last or after awhile is he going to realize after awhile he's with a black girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully for his sake, she's an orphan.
Click to expand...

Ok, now that's constructive.  NOT.  To be truthful, hopefully she has 2 parents, which she does.  Which is probably why she turned out to be successful.


----------



## Conservative65

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it? What makes you stay away from black women? Let's say you see a beautiful black woman and you have a nice conversation and she gives you an opening to ask her out. Why would skin pigment deter you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already answered the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer it again please.  Be serious.
Click to expand...


I was.  Because you don't like the answer doesn't mean it wasn't one.


----------



## Mudda

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> What is it? What makes you stay away from black women? Let's say you see a beautiful black woman and you have a nice conversation and she gives you an opening to ask her out. Why would skin pigment deter you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the rest of her family and friends are like gorillas, only not as friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is going to last or after awhile is he going to realize after awhile he's with a black girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully for his sake, she's an orphan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now that's constructive.  NOT.  To be truthful, hopefully she has 2 parents, which she does.  Which is probably why she turned out to be successful.
Click to expand...

The exception to the rule. Anyways, the guy looks like a Muslim, and as long as the woman is hairy like a camel, they don't care.


----------



## flacaltenn

sealybobo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So --- Is this ready to go to Health and LifeStyle --- or the Flame Zone?  Show of hands. You're all opening up so well here -- I'd hate to bust all the therapy that's here. There WAS a topic. Now it's more like Group Dating Analysis.   At least cut the trolling. *
> 
> 
> 
> Then leave us alone. Are you over policing? This thread seems harmless and I'm serious when I say I find it funny that blacks will say we are racist if we don't want our white women dating black guys but the black community is very against black women dating white guys.
> 
> It's not that black women don't want to date white guys they do. But their friends and family will give them shit. And the things they say, if a white talked about keeping their race pure, would come off as very racist.
> 
> Maybe blacks have more to worry about. If they start mixing with whites they are only 12% of the population. They may be worried their race is going to disappear.
> 
> I say the only race that matters is the human race
Click to expand...


*It's gotten personal too many times. And there is no place in Zone2 for that to happen. It IS an interesting discussion.. I was just warning y'all --- it cannot stay in Zone2 if it gets personal. If you want to discuss this further, PM me. *


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
Click to expand...


This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it? What makes you stay away from black women? Let's say you see a beautiful black woman and you have a nice conversation and she gives you an opening to ask her out. Why would skin pigment deter you?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the rest of her family and friends are like gorillas, only not as friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is going to last or after awhile is he going to realize after awhile he's with a black girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully for his sake, she's an orphan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now that's constructive.  NOT.  To be truthful, hopefully she has 2 parents, which she does.  Which is probably why she turned out to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exception to the rule. Anyways, the guy looks like a Muslim, and as long as the woman is hairy like a camel, they don't care.
Click to expand...

He's hispanic

Here are the final 3 guys she had to choose from:






I wonder if she kept the black guy as long as she did because she wanted to show a black guy stood a chance with her.

The impression I got from the show is the black guys were all players and immature.  She didn't trust them.  Can you blame her?


----------



## Conservative65

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
Click to expand...


Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.


----------



## Mickiel

sealybobo said:


> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.




I think they should date white men, so they can milk their wallets for all the money they can get, because they know white men are suckers for giving money to women.


----------



## Mudda

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the rest of her family and friends are like gorillas, only not as friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is going to last or after awhile is he going to realize after awhile he's with a black girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully for his sake, she's an orphan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now that's constructive.  NOT.  To be truthful, hopefully she has 2 parents, which she does.  Which is probably why she turned out to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exception to the rule. Anyways, the guy looks like a Muslim, and as long as the woman is hairy like a camel, they don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's hispanic
> 
> Here are the final 3 guys she had to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she kept the black guy as long as she did because she wanted to show a black guy stood a chance with her.
> 
> The impression I got from the show is the black guys were all players and immature.  She didn't trust them.  Can you blame her?
Click to expand...

Too bad she had to choose between a drug addict, a rapist and a wife beater. And she kept the black guy around for the drugs.


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
Click to expand...

So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.

Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.

I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.

But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.

And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.


----------



## Mudda

*Black Women Should Date White Men*

Why? They fed up of black dudes also?


----------



## sealybobo

Mickiel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should date white men, so they can milk their wallets for all the money they can get, because they know white men are suckers for giving money to women.
Click to expand...


Not true.  I know a lot of black women who date black guys and those guys pay not only for dates and trips but also their car loans and rent.  I would NEVER pay that shit.  One time I was dating  a black girl and she asked me to pay her car bill.  It was November so I paid it and told her that was her Xmas present.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is going to last or after awhile is he going to realize after awhile he's with a black girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully for his sake, she's an orphan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now that's constructive.  NOT.  To be truthful, hopefully she has 2 parents, which she does.  Which is probably why she turned out to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exception to the rule. Anyways, the guy looks like a Muslim, and as long as the woman is hairy like a camel, they don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's hispanic
> 
> Here are the final 3 guys she had to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she kept the black guy as long as she did because she wanted to show a black guy stood a chance with her.
> 
> The impression I got from the show is the black guys were all players and immature.  She didn't trust them.  Can you blame her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she had to choose between a drug addict, a rapist and a wife beater. And she kept the black guy around for the drugs.
Click to expand...


I think the black guy didn't care that he didn't win.

The guy in the middle wasn't ready to say "lets get married".  Reminds me of when I'm dating a black.  Am I really going to get serious with her?  I would if she didn't have any kids but good luck finding a black woman over 18 who doesn't have at least 1 kid.


----------



## Conservative65

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
Click to expand...


It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.  

You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.


----------



## Conservative65

sealybobo said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should date white men, so they can milk their wallets for all the money they can get, because they know white men are suckers for giving money to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  I know a lot of black women who date black guys and those guys pay not only for dates and trips but also their car loans and rent.  I would NEVER pay that shit.  One time I was dating  a black girl and she asked me to pay her car bill.  It was November so I paid it and told her that was her Xmas present.
Click to expand...


Do you have a receipt to prove it?

I wish more of those black buys that buy those things for those black women they date would start supporting their bastard children they produce at a 75% rate.  Maybe it's they only pay to get what it takes to produce them then run off to someone else.


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should date white men, so they can milk their wallets for all the money they can get, because they know white men are suckers for giving money to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  I know a lot of black women who date black guys and those guys pay not only for dates and trips but also their car loans and rent.  I would NEVER pay that shit.  One time I was dating  a black girl and she asked me to pay her car bill.  It was November so I paid it and told her that was her Xmas present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a receipt to prove it?
> 
> I wish more of those black buys that buy those things for those black women they date would start supporting their bastard children they produce at a 75% rate.  Maybe it's they only pay to get what it takes to produce them then run off to someone else.
Click to expand...

Well I ain't buying nobody's car payment. I'll pay the rent you live here pay me $200 a month rent. Then pay your own bills. Should be easy if all you have is $200 a month rent right?


----------



## Conservative65

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should date white men, so they can milk their wallets for all the money they can get, because they know white men are suckers for giving money to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  I know a lot of black women who date black guys and those guys pay not only for dates and trips but also their car loans and rent.  I would NEVER pay that shit.  One time I was dating  a black girl and she asked me to pay her car bill.  It was November so I paid it and told her that was her Xmas present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a receipt to prove it?
> 
> I wish more of those black buys that buy those things for those black women they date would start supporting their bastard children they produce at a 75% rate.  Maybe it's they only pay to get what it takes to produce them then run off to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I ain't buying nobody's car payment. I'll pay the rent you live here pay me $200 a month rent. Then pay your own bills. Should be easy if all you have is $200 a month rent right?
Click to expand...


You said you  paid it.  Another lie?


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should date white men, so they can milk their wallets for all the money they can get, because they know white men are suckers for giving money to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  I know a lot of black women who date black guys and those guys pay not only for dates and trips but also their car loans and rent.  I would NEVER pay that shit.  One time I was dating  a black girl and she asked me to pay her car bill.  It was November so I paid it and told her that was her Xmas present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a receipt to prove it?
> 
> I wish more of those black buys that buy those things for those black women they date would start supporting their bastard children they produce at a 75% rate.  Maybe it's they only pay to get what it takes to produce them then run off to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I ain't buying nobody's car payment. I'll pay the rent you live here pay me $200 a month rent. Then pay your own bills. Should be easy if all you have is $200 a month rent right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you  paid it.  Another lie?
Click to expand...

Yeah but that was her Xmas gift


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should date white men, so they can milk their wallets for all the money they can get, because they know white men are suckers for giving money to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  I know a lot of black women who date black guys and those guys pay not only for dates and trips but also their car loans and rent.  I would NEVER pay that shit.  One time I was dating  a black girl and she asked me to pay her car bill.  It was November so I paid it and told her that was her Xmas present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a receipt to prove it?
> 
> I wish more of those black buys that buy those things for those black women they date would start supporting their bastard children they produce at a 75% rate.  Maybe it's they only pay to get what it takes to produce them then run off to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I ain't buying nobody's car payment. I'll pay the rent you live here pay me $200 a month rent. Then pay your own bills. Should be easy if all you have is $200 a month rent right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you  paid it.  Another lie?
Click to expand...

And what I did then isn't what I'd do now


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully for his sake, she's an orphan.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now that's constructive.  NOT.  To be truthful, hopefully she has 2 parents, which she does.  Which is probably why she turned out to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exception to the rule. Anyways, the guy looks like a Muslim, and as long as the woman is hairy like a camel, they don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's hispanic
> 
> Here are the final 3 guys she had to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she kept the black guy as long as she did because she wanted to show a black guy stood a chance with her.
> 
> The impression I got from the show is the black guys were all players and immature.  She didn't trust them.  Can you blame her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she had to choose between a drug addict, a rapist and a wife beater. And she kept the black guy around for the drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the black guy didn't care that he didn't win.
> 
> The guy in the middle wasn't ready to say "lets get married".  Reminds me of when I'm dating a black.  Am I really going to get serious with her?  I would if she didn't have any kids but good luck finding a black woman over 18 who doesn't have at least 1 kid.
Click to expand...


They are out there.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should date white men, so they can milk their wallets for all the money they can get, because they know white men are suckers for giving money to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  I know a lot of black women who date black guys and those guys pay not only for dates and trips but also their car loans and rent.  I would NEVER pay that shit.  One time I was dating  a black girl and she asked me to pay her car bill.  It was November so I paid it and told her that was her Xmas present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a receipt to prove it?
> 
> I wish more of those black buys that buy those things for those black women they date would start supporting their bastard children they produce at a 75% rate.  Maybe it's they only pay to get what it takes to produce them then run off to someone else.
Click to expand...


Actually they aren't producing anything at a 75 percent rate, What has happened is that married blacks are having fewer kids.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black society is so fucked up. Maybe black women need to start dating white men until black guys clean up their act. And remember ladies no one will want you if you have a baby already. Why are black women so loyal? Very few black women date whites. I've dated a few but I know they are exceptions.
> 
> Why do black women look down on other blacks for dating outside the race. Can you blame the ones that do? If I were a girl I'd never date a black guy or Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
Click to expand...


Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
Click to expand...

Tonight seal was the guest on America's got talent. He's proof the saying is true,"show me a hot chick with a husband I'll show you a guy sick of fucking her.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
Click to expand...

Blackish just had a good episode where he sums up what you've been saying about black people and whites. He/you are right.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now that's constructive.  NOT.  To be truthful, hopefully she has 2 parents, which she does.  Which is probably why she turned out to be successful.
> 
> 
> 
> The exception to the rule. Anyways, the guy looks like a Muslim, and as long as the woman is hairy like a camel, they don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's hispanic
> 
> Here are the final 3 guys she had to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she kept the black guy as long as she did because she wanted to show a black guy stood a chance with her.
> 
> The impression I got from the show is the black guys were all players and immature.  She didn't trust them.  Can you blame her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she had to choose between a drug addict, a rapist and a wife beater. And she kept the black guy around for the drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the black guy didn't care that he didn't win.
> 
> The guy in the middle wasn't ready to say "lets get married".  Reminds me of when I'm dating a black.  Am I really going to get serious with her?  I would if she didn't have any kids but good luck finding a black woman over 18 who doesn't have at least 1 kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are out there.
Click to expand...

...smoking crack.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
Click to expand...


Funny how you think what I said and your situation are the same.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
Click to expand...

I bet they were fat.


----------



## Conservative65

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they were fat.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting on sealybobo to figure out the difference between what I said and his example.    He's trying to compare things that aren't the same.


----------



## Mudda

Conservative65 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they were fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on sealybobo to figure out the difference between what I said and his example.    He's trying to compare things that aren't the same.
Click to expand...

White chicks in general are simply better looking than black women, that's why not too many white guys go dark.


----------



## Conservative65

Mudda said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they were fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on sealybobo to figure out the difference between what I said and his example.    He's trying to compare things that aren't the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White chicks in general are simply better looking than black women, that's why not too many white guys go dark.
Click to expand...


That's not what I was getting at but I agree.


----------



## WinterBorn

I read an article, years ago, that talked about why there were so many more white women/black men couples than there are black women/white men couples.   It discussed the reasons one is appealing and one is not.

For many, many years there was a fear that Black men just wanted our women".  It was the cry used to strike fear in regular citizens.  The black man was seen, by many, as more virile.   White women were seen, by many blacks, as the ultimate prize.

White men, on the other hand, have a history that includes serious mistreatment of black women, including a long history of rape without prosecution.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## WinterBorn

Mudda said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article, years ago, that talked about why there were so many more white women/black men couples than there are black women/white men couples.   It discussed the reasons one is appealing and one is not.
> 
> For many, many years there was a fear that Black men just wanted our women".  It was the cry used to strike fear in regular citizens.  The black man was seen, by many, as more virile.   White women were seen, by many blacks, as the ultimate prize.
> 
> White men, on the other hand, have a history that includes serious mistreatment of black women, including a long history of rape without prosecution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that must be it, white men are rapists.
Click to expand...


Is that what I said?    Perhaps a remedial reading course would help you.

Unless you wish to dispute the idea that white men were prosecuted for their rapes of black women?


----------



## Mudda

WinterBorn said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article, years ago, that talked about why there were so many more white women/black men couples than there are black women/white men couples.   It discussed the reasons one is appealing and one is not.
> 
> For many, many years there was a fear that Black men just wanted our women".  It was the cry used to strike fear in regular citizens.  The black man was seen, by many, as more virile.   White women were seen, by many blacks, as the ultimate prize.
> 
> White men, on the other hand, have a history that includes serious mistreatment of black women, including a long history of rape without prosecution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that must be it, white men are rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?    Perhaps a remedial reading course would help you.
> 
> Unless you wish to dispute the idea that white men were prosecuted for their rapes of black women?
Click to expand...

All white men?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mudda said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article, years ago, that talked about why there were so many more white women/black men couples than there are black women/white men couples.   It discussed the reasons one is appealing and one is not.
> 
> For many, many years there was a fear that Black men just wanted our women".  It was the cry used to strike fear in regular citizens.  The black man was seen, by many, as more virile.   White women were seen, by many blacks, as the ultimate prize.
> 
> White men, on the other hand, have a history that includes serious mistreatment of black women, including a long history of rape without prosecution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that must be it, white men are rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?    Perhaps a remedial reading course would help you.
> 
> Unless you wish to dispute the idea that white men were prosecuted for their rapes of black women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All white men?
Click to expand...


Don't be daft, of course it is not all white men.   But since they were not prosecuted, black women would be suspicious of any white man, just like many people are suspicious of all young black men.


----------



## Conservative65

WinterBorn said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article, years ago, that talked about why there were so many more white women/black men couples than there are black women/white men couples.   It discussed the reasons one is appealing and one is not.
> 
> For many, many years there was a fear that Black men just wanted our women".  It was the cry used to strike fear in regular citizens.  The black man was seen, by many, as more virile.   White women were seen, by many blacks, as the ultimate prize.
> 
> White men, on the other hand, have a history that includes serious mistreatment of black women, including a long history of rape without prosecution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that must be it, white men are rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?    Perhaps a remedial reading course would help you.
> 
> Unless you wish to dispute the idea that white men were prosecuted for their rapes of black women?
Click to expand...

\

Yes.


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article, years ago, that talked about why there were so many more white women/black men couples than there are black women/white men couples.   It discussed the reasons one is appealing and one is not.
> 
> For many, many years there was a fear that Black men just wanted our women".  It was the cry used to strike fear in regular citizens.  The black man was seen, by many, as more virile.   White women were seen, by many blacks, as the ultimate prize.
> 
> White men, on the other hand, have a history that includes serious mistreatment of black women, including a long history of rape without prosecution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that must be it, white men are rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?    Perhaps a remedial reading course would help you.
> 
> Unless you wish to dispute the idea that white men were prosecuted for their rapes of black women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


YOu are disputing that there were white men who raped black women and were not prosecuted for it?  Really?


----------



## laffatlibs

This is why black women don't date white men.
Because white men don't want them.


----------



## Conservative65

WinterBorn said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article, years ago, that talked about why there were so many more white women/black men couples than there are black women/white men couples.   It discussed the reasons one is appealing and one is not.
> 
> For many, many years there was a fear that Black men just wanted our women".  It was the cry used to strike fear in regular citizens.  The black man was seen, by many, as more virile.   White women were seen, by many blacks, as the ultimate prize.
> 
> White men, on the other hand, have a history that includes serious mistreatment of black women, including a long history of rape without prosecution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that must be it, white men are rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?    Perhaps a remedial reading course would help you.
> 
> Unless you wish to dispute the idea that white men were prosecuted for their rapes of black women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are disputing that there were white men who raped black women and were not prosecuted for it?  Really?
Click to expand...


You thought I was disputing that?  You really are dumb.  

All white men have a long history of rape without prosecution?  That's what you said.


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article, years ago, that talked about why there were so many more white women/black men couples than there are black women/white men couples.   It discussed the reasons one is appealing and one is not.
> 
> For many, many years there was a fear that Black men just wanted our women".  It was the cry used to strike fear in regular citizens.  The black man was seen, by many, as more virile.   White women were seen, by many blacks, as the ultimate prize.
> 
> White men, on the other hand, have a history that includes serious mistreatment of black women, including a long history of rape without prosecution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that must be it, white men are rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?    Perhaps a remedial reading course would help you.
> 
> Unless you wish to dispute the idea that white men were prosecuted for their rapes of black women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are disputing that there were white men who raped black women and were not prosecuted for it?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You thought I was disputing that?  You really are dumb.
> 
> All white men have a long history of rape without prosecution?  That's what you said.
Click to expand...


No, it is not what I said.  In fact, I don't see the word "all" in my posts anywhere.

But, like the incessant fear of black men, the fear of white men stems from the actions of a few.

And when you limit your replies to monosyllabic comments, don't be surprised that people do not know what you mean.


----------



## Conservative65

WinterBorn said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that must be it, white men are rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?    Perhaps a remedial reading course would help you.
> 
> Unless you wish to dispute the idea that white men were prosecuted for their rapes of black women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are disputing that there were white men who raped black women and were not prosecuted for it?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You thought I was disputing that?  You really are dumb.
> 
> All white men have a long history of rape without prosecution?  That's what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not what I said.  In fact, I don't see the word "all" in my posts anywhere.
> 
> But, like the incessant fear of black men, the fear of white men stems from the actions of a few.
> 
> And when you limit your replies to monosyllabic comments, don't be surprised that people do not know what you mean.
Click to expand...


It didn't have to be.  When you say "White men", includes all white men.  

I don't fear black men.  Black males don't act like men. 

When you don't include something to make it clear that you didn't mean all, don't be shocked when people believe you meant all.  See how that works.


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?    Perhaps a remedial reading course would help you.
> 
> Unless you wish to dispute the idea that white men were prosecuted for their rapes of black women?
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are disputing that there were white men who raped black women and were not prosecuted for it?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You thought I was disputing that?  You really are dumb.
> 
> All white men have a long history of rape without prosecution?  That's what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not what I said.  In fact, I don't see the word "all" in my posts anywhere.
> 
> But, like the incessant fear of black men, the fear of white men stems from the actions of a few.
> 
> And when you limit your replies to monosyllabic comments, don't be surprised that people do not know what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't have to be.  When you say "White men", includes all white men.
> 
> I don't fear black men.  Black males don't act like men.
> 
> When you don't include something to make it clear that you didn't mean all, don't be shocked when people believe you meant all.  See how that works.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm sorry.   I post under the assumption that the people reading it are not idiots.  My mistake.

So you are saying that all black males don't act like men?   See how ridiculous it is to intentionally misrepresent something simply because there is no qualifier added?

And in the eyes of black women, all white males may be rapists.  The way their parents warned them not to be noticed or get caught alone, that is a perfectly logical idea.


----------



## Vastator

Y'all do realize that white men raping black women here in the US virtually never happens, right? Check the FBI statistics. There are probably more cases of necrophilia in a given year. Seriously...


----------



## Conservative65

WinterBorn said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are disputing that there were white men who raped black women and were not prosecuted for it?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You thought I was disputing that?  You really are dumb.
> 
> All white men have a long history of rape without prosecution?  That's what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not what I said.  In fact, I don't see the word "all" in my posts anywhere.
> 
> But, like the incessant fear of black men, the fear of white men stems from the actions of a few.
> 
> And when you limit your replies to monosyllabic comments, don't be surprised that people do not know what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't have to be.  When you say "White men", includes all white men.
> 
> I don't fear black men.  Black males don't act like men.
> 
> When you don't include something to make it clear that you didn't mean all, don't be shocked when people believe you meant all.  See how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.   I post under the assumption that the people reading it are not idiots.  My mistake.
> 
> So you are saying that all black males don't act like men?   See how ridiculous it is to intentionally misrepresent something simply because there is no qualifier added?
> 
> And in the eyes of black women, all white males may be rapists.  The way their parents warned them not to be noticed or get caught alone, that is a perfectly logical idea.
Click to expand...


Seems you got then point I was making.  Without the qualifier it can be taken to mean all.   Sorry, son, but it's not my mistake for reading it in a manner you posted because you left out the qualifier.  

In the eyes of many, all black men may not act like men.  It's a logical idea when you see so many committing crimes, creating bastard children they don't take care of, and acting like savages in their daily routines.  It's a perfectly logical conclusion.  Perhaps you've heard of the parable of the blind men and the elephant.


----------



## WinterBorn

Vastator said:


> Y'all do realize that white men raping black women here in the US virtually never happens, right? Check the FBI statistics. There are probably more cases of necrophilia in a given year. Seriously...



Is that recently or does that include the entire 20th century?


----------



## Vastator

WinterBorn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all do realize that white men raping black women here in the US virtually never happens, right? Check the FBI statistics. There are probably more cases of necrophilia in a given year. Seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that recently or does that include the entire 20th century?
Click to expand...

 Currently. I don't live in the past.


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are disputing that there were white men who raped black women and were not prosecuted for it?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You thought I was disputing that?  You really are dumb.
> 
> All white men have a long history of rape without prosecution?  That's what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not what I said.  In fact, I don't see the word "all" in my posts anywhere.
> 
> But, like the incessant fear of black men, the fear of white men stems from the actions of a few.
> 
> And when you limit your replies to monosyllabic comments, don't be surprised that people do not know what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't have to be.  When you say "White men", includes all white men.
> 
> I don't fear black men.  Black males don't act like men.
> 
> When you don't include something to make it clear that you didn't mean all, don't be shocked when people believe you meant all.  See how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.   I post under the assumption that the people reading it are not idiots.  My mistake.
> 
> So you are saying that all black males don't act like men?   See how ridiculous it is to intentionally misrepresent something simply because there is no qualifier added?
> 
> And in the eyes of black women, all white males may be rapists.  The way their parents warned them not to be noticed or get caught alone, that is a perfectly logical idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you got then point I was making.  Without the qualifier it can be taken to mean all.   Sorry, son, but it's not my mistake for reading it in a manner you posted because you left out the qualifier.
> 
> In the eyes of many, all black men may not act like men.  It's a logical idea when you see so many committing crimes, creating bastard children they don't take care of, and acting like savages in their daily routines.  It's a perfectly logical conclusion.  Perhaps you've heard of the parable of the blind men and the elephant.
Click to expand...


YOu really are a nit-picky sort, aren't you?   YOu latch on to one tiny bit and won't let go.  Not anything pertinent to the topic, but just something you can badger the poster about.   Well, you know what I meant now.  I think I have made it abundantly clear.


----------



## WinterBorn

Vastator said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all do realize that white men raping black women here in the US virtually never happens, right? Check the FBI statistics. There are probably more cases of necrophilia in a given year. Seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that recently or does that include the entire 20th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Currently. I don't live in the past.
Click to expand...


Well the point was about why there are more black man/white woman couples than there are white man/black woman couples.   If you recall, I talked about an article I read a while back?  Well people's reactions to other races are often tainted by the actions of some members of that race from quite a while back.


----------



## Conservative65

WinterBorn said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought I was disputing that?  You really are dumb.
> 
> All white men have a long history of rape without prosecution?  That's what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not what I said.  In fact, I don't see the word "all" in my posts anywhere.
> 
> But, like the incessant fear of black men, the fear of white men stems from the actions of a few.
> 
> And when you limit your replies to monosyllabic comments, don't be surprised that people do not know what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't have to be.  When you say "White men", includes all white men.
> 
> I don't fear black men.  Black males don't act like men.
> 
> When you don't include something to make it clear that you didn't mean all, don't be shocked when people believe you meant all.  See how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.   I post under the assumption that the people reading it are not idiots.  My mistake.
> 
> So you are saying that all black males don't act like men?   See how ridiculous it is to intentionally misrepresent something simply because there is no qualifier added?
> 
> And in the eyes of black women, all white males may be rapists.  The way their parents warned them not to be noticed or get caught alone, that is a perfectly logical idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you got then point I was making.  Without the qualifier it can be taken to mean all.   Sorry, son, but it's not my mistake for reading it in a manner you posted because you left out the qualifier.
> 
> In the eyes of many, all black men may not act like men.  It's a logical idea when you see so many committing crimes, creating bastard children they don't take care of, and acting like savages in their daily routines.  It's a perfectly logical conclusion.  Perhaps you've heard of the parable of the blind men and the elephant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu really are a nit-picky sort, aren't you?   YOu latch on to one tiny bit and won't let go.  Not anything pertinent to the topic, but just something you can badger the poster about.   Well, you know what I meant now.  I think I have made it abundantly clear.
Click to expand...


It's not a tiny bit.  It's the entire bit.  

I know what you said.  You only claim it meant something else when you were busted.  I made it clear.  You admitted your mistake.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Vastator

Men often times consider their bloodline, and family name when they decide to have kids. For better or worse most black men feel that the addition of white genes gives their children an advantage. Whereas most white men staunchly believe that breeding with blacks would do the exact opposite.

That's the most polite way I could word it...


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not what I said.  In fact, I don't see the word "all" in my posts anywhere.
> 
> But, like the incessant fear of black men, the fear of white men stems from the actions of a few.
> 
> And when you limit your replies to monosyllabic comments, don't be surprised that people do not know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't have to be.  When you say "White men", includes all white men.
> 
> I don't fear black men.  Black males don't act like men.
> 
> When you don't include something to make it clear that you didn't mean all, don't be shocked when people believe you meant all.  See how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.   I post under the assumption that the people reading it are not idiots.  My mistake.
> 
> So you are saying that all black males don't act like men?   See how ridiculous it is to intentionally misrepresent something simply because there is no qualifier added?
> 
> And in the eyes of black women, all white males may be rapists.  The way their parents warned them not to be noticed or get caught alone, that is a perfectly logical idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you got then point I was making.  Without the qualifier it can be taken to mean all.   Sorry, son, but it's not my mistake for reading it in a manner you posted because you left out the qualifier.
> 
> In the eyes of many, all black men may not act like men.  It's a logical idea when you see so many committing crimes, creating bastard children they don't take care of, and acting like savages in their daily routines.  It's a perfectly logical conclusion.  Perhaps you've heard of the parable of the blind men and the elephant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu really are a nit-picky sort, aren't you?   YOu latch on to one tiny bit and won't let go.  Not anything pertinent to the topic, but just something you can badger the poster about.   Well, you know what I meant now.  I think I have made it abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a tiny bit.  It's the entire bit.
> 
> I know what you said.  You only claim it meant something else when you were busted.  I made it clear.  You admitted your mistake.  Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


The only thing my original post said was "white men".   That does not mean all white men.  It simply means more than one white man.

And since it was brought up to describe why there are fewer black woman/white man couples than there are black man/white woman couples, it was a valid way of saying it.   That you think it was the entire point is not my problem.  It is yours.


----------



## Vastator

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A post of MINE was actually deleted from this thread (without the mod who did it identifying him or herself) saying it was too "personal."  Lol.  After reading through, you can just see how arbitrarily the rules are applied.
> 
> If a moderator is going to delete a post, then he or she should have to identify themselves so that if I have a question or a comment, then I know who to direct it to.  I am supposed to be able to argue my case with them privately and not have to make a public statement.  Hello???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think when a post is deleted, it should be replaced with a reason and the name of the person deleting it.  This "secret" crap is nonsense.
Click to expand...

It's just the hallmark of cowadice. Just like the rule against discussing conversations with mods about such things in the open board... If they were on the level they'd welcome the scrutiny.


----------



## Conservative65

WinterBorn said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't have to be.  When you say "White men", includes all white men.
> 
> I don't fear black men.  Black males don't act like men.
> 
> When you don't include something to make it clear that you didn't mean all, don't be shocked when people believe you meant all.  See how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.   I post under the assumption that the people reading it are not idiots.  My mistake.
> 
> So you are saying that all black males don't act like men?   See how ridiculous it is to intentionally misrepresent something simply because there is no qualifier added?
> 
> And in the eyes of black women, all white males may be rapists.  The way their parents warned them not to be noticed or get caught alone, that is a perfectly logical idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you got then point I was making.  Without the qualifier it can be taken to mean all.   Sorry, son, but it's not my mistake for reading it in a manner you posted because you left out the qualifier.
> 
> In the eyes of many, all black men may not act like men.  It's a logical idea when you see so many committing crimes, creating bastard children they don't take care of, and acting like savages in their daily routines.  It's a perfectly logical conclusion.  Perhaps you've heard of the parable of the blind men and the elephant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu really are a nit-picky sort, aren't you?   YOu latch on to one tiny bit and won't let go.  Not anything pertinent to the topic, but just something you can badger the poster about.   Well, you know what I meant now.  I think I have made it abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a tiny bit.  It's the entire bit.
> 
> I know what you said.  You only claim it meant something else when you were busted.  I made it clear.  You admitted your mistake.  Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing my original post said was "white men".   That does not mean all white men.  It simply means more than one white man.
> 
> And since it was brought up to describe why there are fewer black woman/white man couples than there are black man/white woman couples, it was a valid way of saying it.   That you think it was the entire point is not my problem.  It is yours.
Click to expand...


It implies that it could include all white men.  I've had to educate you on the 19th Amendment.  Why do you insist on being wrong again.  

That you can't communicate does mean the receiver is wrong.


----------



## Conservative65

Vastator said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A post of MINE was actually deleted from this thread (without the mod who did it identifying him or herself) saying it was too "personal."  Lol.  After reading through, you can just see how arbitrarily the rules are applied.
> 
> If a moderator is going to delete a post, then he or she should have to identify themselves so that if I have a question or a comment, then I know who to direct it to.  I am supposed to be able to argue my case with them privately and not have to make a public statement.  Hello???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think when a post is deleted, it should be replaced with a reason and the name of the person deleting it.  This "secret" crap is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just the hallmark of cowadice. Just like the rule against discussing coversations with mods about such things in the open board... If they were on the level they'd welcome the scrutiny.
Click to expand...


Too many of them assume that because they hold some position with a little authority that really amounts to nothing in the real world, that they are correct.  I've had more than one get their panties in a wad over something I posted and say you can't do (fill in the blank).  For the most part, it's something they consider an attack.  When I ask them how stating the truth can be considered an attack, some don't answer.


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.   I post under the assumption that the people reading it are not idiots.  My mistake.
> 
> So you are saying that all black males don't act like men?   See how ridiculous it is to intentionally misrepresent something simply because there is no qualifier added?
> 
> And in the eyes of black women, all white males may be rapists.  The way their parents warned them not to be noticed or get caught alone, that is a perfectly logical idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you got then point I was making.  Without the qualifier it can be taken to mean all.   Sorry, son, but it's not my mistake for reading it in a manner you posted because you left out the qualifier.
> 
> In the eyes of many, all black men may not act like men.  It's a logical idea when you see so many committing crimes, creating bastard children they don't take care of, and acting like savages in their daily routines.  It's a perfectly logical conclusion.  Perhaps you've heard of the parable of the blind men and the elephant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu really are a nit-picky sort, aren't you?   YOu latch on to one tiny bit and won't let go.  Not anything pertinent to the topic, but just something you can badger the poster about.   Well, you know what I meant now.  I think I have made it abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a tiny bit.  It's the entire bit.
> 
> I know what you said.  You only claim it meant something else when you were busted.  I made it clear.  You admitted your mistake.  Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing my original post said was "white men".   That does not mean all white men.  It simply means more than one white man.
> 
> And since it was brought up to describe why there are fewer black woman/white man couples than there are black man/white woman couples, it was a valid way of saying it.   That you think it was the entire point is not my problem.  It is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It implies that it could include all white men.  I've had to educate you on the 19th Amendment.  Why do you insist on being wrong again.
> 
> That you can't communicate does mean the receiver is wrong.
Click to expand...


I communicate quite well, thank you.

And if by "educating me" you are referring to the fact that prior to the 19th amendment not all women in the US were allowed to vote, you are correct.


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> ... most black men feel that the addition of white genes gives their children an advantage. Whereas most white men staunchly believe that breeding with blacks would do the exact opposite.
> ........



Proof?


----------



## Conservative65

WinterBorn said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you got then point I was making.  Without the qualifier it can be taken to mean all.   Sorry, son, but it's not my mistake for reading it in a manner you posted because you left out the qualifier.
> 
> In the eyes of many, all black men may not act like men.  It's a logical idea when you see so many committing crimes, creating bastard children they don't take care of, and acting like savages in their daily routines.  It's a perfectly logical conclusion.  Perhaps you've heard of the parable of the blind men and the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu really are a nit-picky sort, aren't you?   YOu latch on to one tiny bit and won't let go.  Not anything pertinent to the topic, but just something you can badger the poster about.   Well, you know what I meant now.  I think I have made it abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a tiny bit.  It's the entire bit.
> 
> I know what you said.  You only claim it meant something else when you were busted.  I made it clear.  You admitted your mistake.  Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing my original post said was "white men".   That does not mean all white men.  It simply means more than one white man.
> 
> And since it was brought up to describe why there are fewer black woman/white man couples than there are black man/white woman couples, it was a valid way of saying it.   That you think it was the entire point is not my problem.  It is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It implies that it could include all white men.  I've had to educate you on the 19th Amendment.  Why do you insist on being wrong again.
> 
> That you can't communicate does mean the receiver is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I communicate quite well, thank you.
> 
> And if by "educating me" you are referring to the fact that prior to the 19th amendment not all women in the US were allowed to vote, you are correct.
Click to expand...


You're 0 - 2.


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu really are a nit-picky sort, aren't you?   YOu latch on to one tiny bit and won't let go.  Not anything pertinent to the topic, but just something you can badger the poster about.   Well, you know what I meant now.  I think I have made it abundantly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a tiny bit.  It's the entire bit.
> 
> I know what you said.  You only claim it meant something else when you were busted.  I made it clear.  You admitted your mistake.  Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing my original post said was "white men".   That does not mean all white men.  It simply means more than one white man.
> 
> And since it was brought up to describe why there are fewer black woman/white man couples than there are black man/white woman couples, it was a valid way of saying it.   That you think it was the entire point is not my problem.  It is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It implies that it could include all white men.  I've had to educate you on the 19th Amendment.  Why do you insist on being wrong again.
> 
> That you can't communicate does mean the receiver is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I communicate quite well, thank you.
> 
> And if by "educating me" you are referring to the fact that prior to the 19th amendment not all women in the US were allowed to vote, you are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're 0 - 2.
Click to expand...


So you say.   Remind me in December.  I think I have some spare time then.  I'll worry about it.   And you keep attacking based on trivial nonsense.  It suits you.


----------



## Conservative65

WinterBorn said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a tiny bit.  It's the entire bit.
> 
> I know what you said.  You only claim it meant something else when you were busted.  I made it clear.  You admitted your mistake.  Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing my original post said was "white men".   That does not mean all white men.  It simply means more than one white man.
> 
> And since it was brought up to describe why there are fewer black woman/white man couples than there are black man/white woman couples, it was a valid way of saying it.   That you think it was the entire point is not my problem.  It is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It implies that it could include all white men.  I've had to educate you on the 19th Amendment.  Why do you insist on being wrong again.
> 
> That you can't communicate does mean the receiver is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I communicate quite well, thank you.
> 
> And if by "educating me" you are referring to the fact that prior to the 19th amendment not all women in the US were allowed to vote, you are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're 0 - 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say.   Remind me in December.  I think I have some spare time then.  I'll worry about it.   And you keep attacking based on trivial nonsense.  It suits you.
Click to expand...


It can be tracked on the forum.  

Keep denying.  It suits a coward like you.


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing my original post said was "white men".   That does not mean all white men.  It simply means more than one white man.
> 
> And since it was brought up to describe why there are fewer black woman/white man couples than there are black man/white woman couples, it was a valid way of saying it.   That you think it was the entire point is not my problem.  It is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It implies that it could include all white men.  I've had to educate you on the 19th Amendment.  Why do you insist on being wrong again.
> 
> That you can't communicate does mean the receiver is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I communicate quite well, thank you.
> 
> And if by "educating me" you are referring to the fact that prior to the 19th amendment not all women in the US were allowed to vote, you are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're 0 - 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say.   Remind me in December.  I think I have some spare time then.  I'll worry about it.   And you keep attacking based on trivial nonsense.  It suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be tracked on the forum.
> 
> Keep denying.  It suits a coward like you.
Click to expand...


Jeez dude, you really are hung up on this shit, aren't you?  Track whatever you want.   My statement stands.  You want to keep going on about some nonsense, feel free.  I'm going back to the topic.


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.   Remind me in December.  I think I have some spare time then.  I'll worry about it.   And you keep attacking based on trivial nonsense.  It suits you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be tracked on the forum.
> 
> Keep denying.  It suits a coward like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeez dude, you really are hung up on this shit, aren't you?  Track whatever you want.   My statement stands.  You want to keep going on about some nonsense, feel free.  I'm going back to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to stand on an incorrect statement, be my guest.  Because it makes sense in the space between your ears doesn't mean it makes sense in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll stand behind what I have posted.  You can keep trying to make it a real issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll stand behind a poorly written statement.  That's your choice.
Click to expand...


So do you think black women should date white men?


----------



## danielpalos

Black women are welcome to help practice full body massage with happy ending; simply for the sake of gender relations.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exception to the rule. Anyways, the guy looks like a Muslim, and as long as the woman is hairy like a camel, they don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> He's hispanic
> 
> Here are the final 3 guys she had to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she kept the black guy as long as she did because she wanted to show a black guy stood a chance with her.
> 
> The impression I got from the show is the black guys were all players and immature.  She didn't trust them.  Can you blame her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she had to choose between a drug addict, a rapist and a wife beater. And she kept the black guy around for the drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the black guy didn't care that he didn't win.
> 
> The guy in the middle wasn't ready to say "lets get married".  Reminds me of when I'm dating a black.  Am I really going to get serious with her?  I would if she didn't have any kids but good luck finding a black woman over 18 who doesn't have at least 1 kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...smoking crack.
Click to expand...

I have a feeling after reading this that black people will be around long after us whites destroy the planet for us.

Notice I say us because after we are gone we know cockroaches and tardigrades will still survive.  Well so maybe will black people.

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/dark-skin-lets-sea-snakes-slough-pollution


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now that's constructive.  NOT.  To be truthful, hopefully she has 2 parents, which she does.  Which is probably why she turned out to be successful.
> 
> 
> 
> The exception to the rule. Anyways, the guy looks like a Muslim, and as long as the woman is hairy like a camel, they don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's hispanic
> 
> Here are the final 3 guys she had to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she kept the black guy as long as she did because she wanted to show a black guy stood a chance with her.
> 
> The impression I got from the show is the black guys were all players and immature.  She didn't trust them.  Can you blame her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she had to choose between a drug addict, a rapist and a wife beater. And she kept the black guy around for the drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the black guy didn't care that he didn't win.
> 
> The guy in the middle wasn't ready to say "lets get married".  Reminds me of when I'm dating a black.  Am I really going to get serious with her?  I would if she didn't have any kids but good luck finding a black woman over 18 who doesn't have at least 1 kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are out there.
Click to expand...

Ayo, I remember Marvin Gaye used to sing to me
He had me feelin' like black was the thing to be


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blackish just had a good episode where he sums up what you've been saying about black people and whites. He/you are right.
Click to expand...


You Need To Watch This Powerful Black-ish Scene About Race In Trump’s America

In the clip above you can see the show's central character Dre (Anthony Anderson) at work as his colleagues discuss Donald Trump's victory in the election. His work mates are mainly pro-Hillary Clinton and struggle to work out how Trump won. Dre remains silent throughout the debate until his boss asks him, "Why do you not care about what's happening to our country?"

Dre then launches into a monologue about his feelings, which is cut with historical footage depicting racial segregation and Billie Holiday's "Strange Fruit." It ends with him saying, "I'm used to things not going my way. I'm sorry that you're not and it's blowing your mind, so excuse me if I get a little offended because I didn't see all of this outrage when everything was happening to all of my people since we were stuffed on boats in chains. I love this country. As much if not more than you do. And don't you ever forget that."


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men are too smart.  At least most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
Click to expand...


Here is the full speech:


“I love this country even though at times it doesn’t love me back. For my whole life my parents, my grandparents, me, for most black people, this system has never worked for us. But we still play ball, tried to do our best to live by the rules even though we knew they would never work out in our favor, had to live in neighborhoods that you wouldn’t drive through, send our kids to schools with books so beat up you couldn’t read them, work jobs that you wouldn’t consider in your nightmares.

"Black people wake up every day believing our lives are gonna change even though everything around us says it’s not. Truth be told, you ask most black people and they tell you no matter who won the election, they don’t expect the hood to get better. But they still voted because that’s what you’re supposed to do.

"You think I’m not sad that Hillary didn’t win? That I’m not terrified about what Trump’s about to do? I’m used to things not going my way. I’m sorry that you’re not and it’s blowing your mind, so excuse me if I get a little offended because I didn’t see all of this outrage when everything was happening to all of my people since we were stuffed on boats in chains. I love this country as much — if not more — than you do. And don’t you ever forget that.”

Anderson's Andre walks out of the conference room on the show, but he adds a hopeful note in a voiceover:

“I’ve been lucky enough to raise four beautiful children in a world that showed them Jay Z and Beyoncé as king and queen, a black family in the White House, and a woman run and almost win the presidency of the United States. So if you ask me if I love America, the answer is yes. Warts and all. Can it be better? I hope so. And I hope that we as a people have it in us to come together and make lemonade out of our lemons.”


----------



## Conservative65

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an answer.  What do you mean too smart?  Why?  What would be the negatives to dating a black woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the full speech:
> 
> 
> “I love this country even though at times it doesn’t love me back. For my whole life my parents, my grandparents, me, for most black people, this system has never worked for us. But we still play ball, tried to do our best to live by the rules even though we knew they would never work out in our favor, had to live in neighborhoods that you wouldn’t drive through, send our kids to schools with books so beat up you couldn’t read them, work jobs that you wouldn’t consider in your nightmares.
> 
> "Black people wake up every day believing our lives are gonna change even though everything around us says it’s not. Truth be told, you ask most black people and they tell you no matter who won the election, they don’t expect the hood to get better. But they still voted because that’s what you’re supposed to do.
> 
> "You think I’m not sad that Hillary didn’t win? That I’m not terrified about what Trump’s about to do? I’m used to things not going my way. I’m sorry that you’re not and it’s blowing your mind, so excuse me if I get a little offended because I didn’t see all of this outrage when everything was happening to all of my people since we were stuffed on boats in chains. I love this country as much — if not more — than you do. And don’t you ever forget that.”
> 
> Anderson's Andre walks out of the conference room on the show, but he adds a hopeful note in a voiceover:
> 
> “I’ve been lucky enough to raise four beautiful children in a world that showed them Jay Z and Beyoncé as king and queen, a black family in the White House, and a woman run and almost win the presidency of the United States. So if you ask me if I love America, the answer is yes. Warts and all. Can it be better? I hope so. And I hope that we as a people have it in us to come together and make lemonade out of our lemons.”
Click to expand...


If you wake up with the attitude of I may as well not try because I know the results, you get what you expect.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Black women are welcome to help practice full body massage with happy ending; simply for the sake of gender relations.



You will beg for sex from anyone, won't you?

Do you think black women will fall for this "practice" bullshit?   You think they will not see you for what you are?   Someone who just wants to put his hands on ANY woman.  Someone who has admitted he is bad at sex.  Someone who can't afford to even buy them dinner before he tries the "Let me just give you a massage" as a ploy to get laid?  

Just learn to jerk off until you grow up into an actual man.


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  If you were smart, you could understand it.  That you would date one shows you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the full speech:
> 
> 
> “I love this country even though at times it doesn’t love me back. For my whole life my parents, my grandparents, me, for most black people, this system has never worked for us. But we still play ball, tried to do our best to live by the rules even though we knew they would never work out in our favor, had to live in neighborhoods that you wouldn’t drive through, send our kids to schools with books so beat up you couldn’t read them, work jobs that you wouldn’t consider in your nightmares.
> 
> "Black people wake up every day believing our lives are gonna change even though everything around us says it’s not. Truth be told, you ask most black people and they tell you no matter who won the election, they don’t expect the hood to get better. But they still voted because that’s what you’re supposed to do.
> 
> "You think I’m not sad that Hillary didn’t win? That I’m not terrified about what Trump’s about to do? I’m used to things not going my way. I’m sorry that you’re not and it’s blowing your mind, so excuse me if I get a little offended because I didn’t see all of this outrage when everything was happening to all of my people since we were stuffed on boats in chains. I love this country as much — if not more — than you do. And don’t you ever forget that.”
> 
> Anderson's Andre walks out of the conference room on the show, but he adds a hopeful note in a voiceover:
> 
> “I’ve been lucky enough to raise four beautiful children in a world that showed them Jay Z and Beyoncé as king and queen, a black family in the White House, and a woman run and almost win the presidency of the United States. So if you ask me if I love America, the answer is yes. Warts and all. Can it be better? I hope so. And I hope that we as a people have it in us to come together and make lemonade out of our lemons.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you wake up with the attitude of I may as well not try because I know the results, you get what you expect.
Click to expand...

What about the millions of discouraged out of work whites you Republicans said weren't being counted and you blamed Obama? Remember you said they stopped looking for work because there were no jobs. And these were white people!!!

But you'll lecture blacks after they've gone 200 years and are still discouraged?

See where I'm going with this? It's liberals fault if white workers are discouraged but you can't see how blacks might be discouraged from all the discrimination they've endured?

Then you all cry about the white who's been hurt by affirmative action. Well? Tell them to not give up.


----------



## Taz

If black women collectively lost a lot of weight, they might snag more white guys.


----------



## WinterBorn

Conservative65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?    I had posts deleted for flaming or racial slurs?   I did NOT flame anyone.  And I damn sure didn't use a racial slur.   This is Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.    See?  THAT was more like flaming.  My shit got deleted because it quoted assholes who posted flaming nonsense or racial slurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since there is a way to respond without quoting others, quit whining bitch.
> 
> What you did was cry like a pussy that you posts were deleted.  I thought you were more of a man than that.
Click to expand...


I quote the posts so there is no mistaking what I mean.  You know, like insisting I said "all white men are rapists".

I voiced my opinion on the matter.   It certainly seems more productive than passively taking whatever is thrown your way.   It is far more productive than spending time trying to make hay over insignificant points and avoiding the actual topic.

As for my "manliness", it does not depend on the opinions of those who do not know me.


----------



## Conservative65

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't or can't verbalize why white guys are "too smart" to date a black woman.
> 
> Or you are too smart to make stupid generalizations about all black women because you know you'll sound stupid?  Because it's ridiculous to say no white guy should date any black women or that they are smart not to date black women when you can't even give an example of why it's a bad idea.
> 
> I could tell you why white women shouldn't date black men.  They cheat.  Those relationships never last.  White people will look at her funny and no white man will ever marry her especially if she has a black kid.
> 
> But I don't know that to be true with black women.  Do they cheat?  Do white men/black women relationships never last?  Seems like the ones I know about have lasted.  Unlike when a black guy dates a white girl.  Maybe it's because the black girl sees a good man when she dates a white guy and he won't cheat on her, where a white woman who dates a black guy isn't really looking for a good man.  She's looking for big cock.
> 
> And will white people look at me funny if I date a black women?  Too bad.  They had their chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the full speech:
> 
> 
> “I love this country even though at times it doesn’t love me back. For my whole life my parents, my grandparents, me, for most black people, this system has never worked for us. But we still play ball, tried to do our best to live by the rules even though we knew they would never work out in our favor, had to live in neighborhoods that you wouldn’t drive through, send our kids to schools with books so beat up you couldn’t read them, work jobs that you wouldn’t consider in your nightmares.
> 
> "Black people wake up every day believing our lives are gonna change even though everything around us says it’s not. Truth be told, you ask most black people and they tell you no matter who won the election, they don’t expect the hood to get better. But they still voted because that’s what you’re supposed to do.
> 
> "You think I’m not sad that Hillary didn’t win? That I’m not terrified about what Trump’s about to do? I’m used to things not going my way. I’m sorry that you’re not and it’s blowing your mind, so excuse me if I get a little offended because I didn’t see all of this outrage when everything was happening to all of my people since we were stuffed on boats in chains. I love this country as much — if not more — than you do. And don’t you ever forget that.”
> 
> Anderson's Andre walks out of the conference room on the show, but he adds a hopeful note in a voiceover:
> 
> “I’ve been lucky enough to raise four beautiful children in a world that showed them Jay Z and Beyoncé as king and queen, a black family in the White House, and a woman run and almost win the presidency of the United States. So if you ask me if I love America, the answer is yes. Warts and all. Can it be better? I hope so. And I hope that we as a people have it in us to come together and make lemonade out of our lemons.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you wake up with the attitude of I may as well not try because I know the results, you get what you expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the millions of discouraged out of work whites you Republicans said weren't being counted and you blamed Obama? Remember you said they stopped looking for work because there were no jobs. And these were white people!!!
> 
> But you'll lecture blacks after they've gone 200 years and are still discouraged?
> 
> See where I'm going with this? It's liberals fault if white workers are discouraged but you can't see how blacks might be discouraged from all the discrimination they've endured?
> 
> Then you all cry about the white who's been hurt by affirmative action. Well? Tell them to not give up.
Click to expand...


Whites don't give up.  Blacks that use affirmative action have.  By allowing themselves to be hired using something they were born with that whites can't use, they've given up putting forth effort and said look at my color.


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.  Smart is a measurable term.
> 
> You know what you have when a white woman dates a black male?  A future single mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that since how I've been with white divorced women who had white children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the full speech:
> 
> 
> “I love this country even though at times it doesn’t love me back. For my whole life my parents, my grandparents, me, for most black people, this system has never worked for us. But we still play ball, tried to do our best to live by the rules even though we knew they would never work out in our favor, had to live in neighborhoods that you wouldn’t drive through, send our kids to schools with books so beat up you couldn’t read them, work jobs that you wouldn’t consider in your nightmares.
> 
> "Black people wake up every day believing our lives are gonna change even though everything around us says it’s not. Truth be told, you ask most black people and they tell you no matter who won the election, they don’t expect the hood to get better. But they still voted because that’s what you’re supposed to do.
> 
> "You think I’m not sad that Hillary didn’t win? That I’m not terrified about what Trump’s about to do? I’m used to things not going my way. I’m sorry that you’re not and it’s blowing your mind, so excuse me if I get a little offended because I didn’t see all of this outrage when everything was happening to all of my people since we were stuffed on boats in chains. I love this country as much — if not more — than you do. And don’t you ever forget that.”
> 
> Anderson's Andre walks out of the conference room on the show, but he adds a hopeful note in a voiceover:
> 
> “I’ve been lucky enough to raise four beautiful children in a world that showed them Jay Z and Beyoncé as king and queen, a black family in the White House, and a woman run and almost win the presidency of the United States. So if you ask me if I love America, the answer is yes. Warts and all. Can it be better? I hope so. And I hope that we as a people have it in us to come together and make lemonade out of our lemons.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you wake up with the attitude of I may as well not try because I know the results, you get what you expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the millions of discouraged out of work whites you Republicans said weren't being counted and you blamed Obama? Remember you said they stopped looking for work because there were no jobs. And these were white people!!!
> 
> But you'll lecture blacks after they've gone 200 years and are still discouraged?
> 
> See where I'm going with this? It's liberals fault if white workers are discouraged but you can't see how blacks might be discouraged from all the discrimination they've endured?
> 
> Then you all cry about the white who's been hurt by affirmative action. Well? Tell them to not give up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites don't give up.  Blacks that use affirmative action have.  By allowing themselves to be hired using something they were born with that whites can't use, they've given up putting forth effort and said look at my color.
Click to expand...

I'm just saying you Republicans talked alot last year about frustrated whites who gave up looking for work after Bush's great recession. Look how quickly and easily those whites gave up looking for work.

Now look at the centuries of bullshit blacks have had to put up with.

Makes me think if we were subjected to what blacks have been subjected to, we would have given up long ago.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now that's constructive.  NOT.  To be truthful, hopefully she has 2 parents, which she does.  Which is probably why she turned out to be successful.
> 
> 
> 
> The exception to the rule. Anyways, the guy looks like a Muslim, and as long as the woman is hairy like a camel, they don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's hispanic
> 
> Here are the final 3 guys she had to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she kept the black guy as long as she did because she wanted to show a black guy stood a chance with her.
> 
> The impression I got from the show is the black guys were all players and immature.  She didn't trust them.  Can you blame her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad she had to choose between a drug addict, a rapist and a wife beater. And she kept the black guy around for the drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the black guy didn't care that he didn't win.
> 
> The guy in the middle wasn't ready to say "lets get married".  Reminds me of when I'm dating a black.  Am I really going to get serious with her?  I would if she didn't have any kids but good luck finding a black woman over 18 who doesn't have at least 1 kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are out there.
Click to expand...

Hey I'm sorry I lost my mind for a minute not too long ago. God these guys are assholes. Lol is that what I sounded like?


----------

